# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Ημερολόγιο ταράτσας

## acoul

ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα που προσφέρει το δίκτυο του AWMN πέρα από τις γρήγορες συνδέσεις, είναι η τεχνογνωσία γύρω από πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Βασική προϋπόθεση για την λειτουργία του δικτύου του AWMN είναι οι καλές και σωστές κατασκευές στην ταράτσα. όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα είχα την χαρά και τύχη κάποιοι παλαιότεροι να με συμβουλέψουν και υποδείξουν τρόπους κατασκευής των εγκαταστάσεων.

Θέλοντας να συνεχιστεί αυτή η μεταφορά γνώσης και στους νεότερους, ξεκινάω αυτή την ενότητα με τίτλο ημερολόγιο ταράτσας με στόχο να υπάρχει ένα ανοικτό κάλεσμα για τις όποιες δραστηριότητες συμβαίνουν σε ταράτσες ώστε να μπορούν να έρχονται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, να παρακολουθούν και να μαθαίνουν την “τέχνη”.

----------


## acoul

σήμερα Δευτέρα και ώρα 13:30 εργασίες συντήρησης στον κόμβο metalab, κουδούνι Μεταξάς.

----------


## Neuro

acoul++

----------


## nikpanGR

+++

----------


## senius

> Θέλοντας να συνεχιστεί αυτή η μεταφορά γνώσης και στους *νεότερους*, ξεκινάω αυτή την ενότητα με τίτλο ημερολόγιο ταράτσας με στόχο να υπάρχει ένα ανοικτό κάλεσμα για τις όποιες δραστηριότητες συμβαίνουν σε ταράτσες ώστε να μπορούν να έρχονται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, να παρακολουθούν και να μαθαίνουν την *“τέχνη”* .


Σωστοοοος.!!
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> σήμερα Δευτέρα και ώρα 13:30 εργασίες συντήρησης στον κόμβο metalab, κουδούνι Μεταξάς.


άστα αυτά μπαγάσα... χέρια θέλεις όχι μεταφορά γνώσης...  ::  
άσε που τους μαθαίνεις ότι να ναι  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σήμερα Δευτέρα και ώρα 13:30 εργασίες συντήρησης στον κόμβο metalab, κουδούνι Μεταξάς.
> 
> 
> άστα αυτά μπαγάσα... χέρια θέλεις όχι μεταφορά γνώσης...  
> άσε που τους μαθαίνεις ότι να ναι



Πλάκα, πλάκα, κι όμως πρόεδρε είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα "hands on lab, on the field". Τόσα χρόνια το AWMN στο κουρμπέτι και ένας χριστιανός δεν βρέθηκε να πει, "ελάτε να δείτε πως το κάνω" σε αντίθεση με πολλούς που πρώτα το φτιάχνουν και μετά λένε, "Να, το έφτιαξα, καμαρώστε με"  ::  
Και αυτός ο "χριστιανός" πρέπει να είναι και άξιος, έτσι!!! Γιατί ο λαός λέει "Με όποιο δάσκαλο καθίσεις, τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις!"  ::

----------


## fengi1

Και μετα το μαθημα επιδρομη στα κοψιδια  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> Και μετα το μαθημα επιδρομη στα κοψιδια


αχαχαχαχαχα Ωραια φωτο αυτη.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Στο πνεύμα μου είσαι Γιώργη... όσων αφορά τον δάσκαλο... Τρέμω στην ιδεα ότι θα γεμίσουμε wrap Και acoul κόμβους σερνάμενους στα 20Mbit throughtput  ::  
Και επειδή μερικοί δεν κάνουν κάτι σαν αυτό που αναφέρει ο acoul στις περιοχές τους δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι κανόνας σε άλλες ...  ::  
Δεν θυμάμαι να εχω φτιάξει κάτι χωρίς παρέα ακόμα και αν εχω όλη την τεχνογνωσία και την διάθεση να ασχοληθώ μόνος μου... δεν έχει γούστο...  ::  

άλλωστε τι αξία έχει να τραβηχθεί κάποιος από του δ... την mum ...? Όλα αυτά, και τα περί routing και τα περί κατασκευών, είναι υλοποιησημα και δεν κουράζουν ούτε τον δάσκαλο αλλά ούτε τον μαθητευόμενο, μόνο εντός περιοχών. Αυτές που δεν το κάνουν ... χάνουν! Α και σαφώς δεν ξεχνάμε ότι όλα αυτά χρειάζονται συνεχή υποστήριξη face to face και τηλεφωνικά... το να φύγει ένας από την Κηφισιά και να κατέβει να δει μια φορά κάτι κάπου στο καρακουρουμ ... δεν θα μάθει τίποτα. Θέλει σπρώξιμο και βοήθεια συνέχεια.

Αυτό τον ρόλο επάιζαν και παίζουν οι "φεουδάρχες" που λέγαμε κάποτε... δεν ήταν τίτλος ... απλά ήταν κάποια (2-3 συνήθως) άτομα που είχαν λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο να υποδεχτούν και να βοηθήσουν άτομα στην περιοχή τους. Επίσης αυτοί ξέρουν σχεδόν όλες τις ταράτσες, τα πρόσωπα, τα χούγια αυτών και της περιοχής, τις ανάγκες, έχουν καλή τεχνογνωσία ενώ για ότι τους λείπει ξερουν που να σε κατευθύνουν, ξέρουν ποιοι έχουν ελεύθερα if, έχουν γνώση των προδιαγραφών της περιοχής (πχ κάποιες έχουν confed, άλλες δεν δέχονται acoulo-bb-κόμβους ακα wrapo-RB-κόμβους, κάποιες θέλουν να σε δουν και να σε κοζαρουν έτσι γιατί είναι το χουι τους και την άλλη να σου βγάλουν λινκ με την μια όποιος και να εισαι κτλ κτλ) και γενικά έχουν μια πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα για το συγκεκριμένο σημείο από οποιωνδήποτε άλλο! 
Κάπου ακόμα υπάρχουν τέτοιοι και είναι ετυμοπολεμοι.

Εγώ αν ήμουν "νέος" αυτούς θα κυνηγούσα και όχι τις ταράτσες που είναι 10 χλμ μακριά. Και να πιάσεις κάτι από εκεί, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σε βοηθήσει 100% να συνδεθείς εκεί που μένεις, ενώ το μόνο θετικό που βλεπω σε όλη αυτή την φάση είναι το να γνωρίσεις μερικά ατομακια για μπύρες και να κερδίσουν και αυτά λίγο λάμψη από τα νιάτα σου... !  ::  .. better than nothing on the other hand... αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση... δεν θα τρελαινόμουν... ούτε θα το συνιστούσα...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> σήμερα Δευτέρα και ώρα 13:30 εργασίες συντήρησης στον κόμβο metalab, κουδούνι Μεταξάς.


έγινε η επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα. για τις κακές τις γλώσσες όταν είσαι μόνος είσαι πιο συγκεντρωμένος στο τι πρέπει να γίνει, πιο γρήγορος και αποδοτικός ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για συντήρηση !! ο james έλεγε: I work alone

ο απολογισμός: αποκαταστάθηκε το AP του κόμβου, αλλάχτηκε η cm9 στο λινκ TOP/VLSI, έγινε έλεγχος στον router του anka και αλφάδιασμα σε anka & gvaf με κέρδος 1 με 1.5 db. και όλα αυτά σε λιγότερο από 2 ώρες !!

Οι εντυπώσεις: γενικά ο κόμβος δεν έχει προβλήματα και έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από την τελευταία επίσκεψη. Αμέσως εντοπίστηκαν αρκετές βελτιστοποιήσεις στα σημεία που βρίσκονται τα πιάτα με τους router. αυτό που δεν περίμενα ήταν να είναι όλα σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση, λες και έγινε η εγκατάσταση χθες. Φαινόταν το μεράκι, η όρεξη και ενθουσιασμός. τώρα υπάρχει περισσότερη εμπειρία και περισσότερη κούραση. η τρέλα παραμένει η ίδια με μια τάση στο να χειροτερεύει !!

να σημειωθεί ότι ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος είναι κοινόχρηστος με εξοπλισμό από acoul, katsaros_m, papatrexas και anka και δημιουργήθηκε όταν μετακόμισε η ΕΕΧΙ όπου στεγαζόταν αρχικά ο κόμβος σε άλλα γραφεία προκειμένου να συνεχίσει να συνδέει το πίσω μέρος του Λυκαβηττού κάτι που το κάνει με επιτυχία μέχρι σήμερα προσφέροντας τις συγκεκριμένες διαδρομές στο δίκτυο.

----------


## alexandros-olkos

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, 

Πιστεύω ένα καρφίτσωμα για να φαίνεται πάνω το θέλει.
Αχ, να υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο πριν 2,5 χρόνια…

----------


## acoul

> Τρέμω στην ιδεα ότι θα γεμίσουμε wrap Και acoul κόμβους σερνάμενους στα 20Mbit throughtput


τρέμω στην ιδέα ότι όλα έχουν να κάνουν με πωλήσεις στην χώρα του είσαι ότι δηλώσεις ... ντόκτορ <-- έχεις κανένα λινκ που να παίζει πάνω από 20Mbit βρε αθεόφοβε και τι ξέρεις από wrap/OpenWRT αφού μόνο σε φωτογραφίες τα έχεις δει ... !! τι λέμε για αυτούς που έχουν άποψη για πράγματα που δεν έχουν ακουμπήσει ??

----------


## senius

Να ξέρεις acoul οτι θα έχω κι εγώ θέση εδώ, κι όπως πάντα με αποδείξεις σύγχρονων έργων,.... άρα *photos απο senius*.
 :: 
Acoulizo, ετσι έχώ μάθει ενα χρόνο τώρα.

Αλλωστε πανελλαδικά το δέχτηκαν και τους ευχαριστώ.

Βλέπε google.  :: 

Να σκάσουν οι εχθροί.... με την καλή έννοια.....

----------


## trendy

Αύριο στις 18:00 στην ταράτσα μου θα επιχειρήσουμε να ανεβάσουμε κεραία VHF-UHF και να ρίξουμε και μια ματιά στα κεραιοσυστήματα του awmn πώς τα πήγαν με τις βροχές. 
Θα είναι ο αδερφός του LS_ και μάλλον ο angel13.

----------


## fon_hussan

*Εδώ και μία σελίδα περίπου βρίσκονταν πολλαπλοί χρήστες σε ΟΤ/διάλογο/μπηχτές και υποννοούμενα μεταξύ τους (καμμία σχέση με το ημερολόγιο ταράτσας όπως ξεκίνησε αυτό, και τελικά κατέληξε σε αντιπαραθέσεις πίσω από το τζάμι της οθόνης).

---> Οι σχετικές απαντήσεις πήγαν σε χώρο ζεστό με τις ΟΤ αερογραμμές όπου και κλειδώθηκαν.... 

Πείτε τα μέσω ΠΜ εν τέλει...!*

----------


## acoul

Την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε 22 Νοεμβρίου έγινε επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του virtual #10030 για συντήρηση και εγκατάσταση Access Point. Αφαιρέθηκε μια γωνία, αλφαδιάστικαν τα λινκ αλλά το AP δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε για τεχνικούς λόγους.

Σάββατο 24 Νοεμβρίου έγινε συντήρηση στον κόμβο soleo #7817 και αλφάδιασμα στο λινκ με virtual. Αμέσως μετά έγινε επίσκεψη στον κόμβο virtual όπου και ενεργοποιήθηκε το AP.

Αύριο Τετάρτη 28 Νοεμβρίου και ώρα 10:00 το πρωί προγραμματισμένη επίσκεψη στον κόμβο dait #9632 για αντικατάσταση του RB532a + RB502 σε πλαστικό κουτί με Gateworks Avila GW2348-4 σε μεταλλικό κουτί. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να παρευρεθεί στις εργασίες μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα pm.

με το που βρεθεί ελεύθερος χρόνος θα υπάρξει φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις εργασίες στους παραπάνω κόμβους.

----------


## acoul

αν και αυτό το κάλεσμα τελευταίας στιγμής δεν έχει σχέση με ταράτσα, σήμερα και ώρα 16:00 εδώ στον κόμβο (Colombo Travel aka OZOnet στο ισόγειο) θα περάσουμε με τον anka & neuro OpenWRT σε ένα RB133c. μετά θα πάμε να το παινευτούμε στο καφέ των αμπελοκήπων ώστε τα flame να ζουν και εκτός forum. το αληθινό είναι πάντα πιο ενδιαφέρον !!

----------


## acoul

Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε μια και η μέρα ήταν σχεδόν καλοκαιρινή, κάναμε εξόρμηση στον κόμβο phalbi #11984 όπου παρευρέθηκε και ο makaras. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον ggeorgan που μας έφερε ειδικές ορειβατικές ζώνες για το όλο εγχείρημα, χωρίς αυτές δεν θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τίποτα !! Πέντε ώρες κρεμασμένοι στα 16 μέτρα με εξαιρετική θέα και εκπληκτική μέρα μέσα στο πράσινο που ευτυχώς διασώθηκε αυτό το καλοκαίρι ... Το στήσιμο του κόμβου ήταν αφιερωμένο στην μνήμη του Στέλιου, wireless surfer

ένα μικρό υλικό από την περιπέτεια εδώ:

AWMN, Internet

Στην ατζέντα υπάρχουν οι ακόλουθοι κόμβοι για μελλοντικές επισκέψεις:

mkar, #9474: αλφάδιασμα
SGGvril, 55: εγκατάσταση νέου κόμβου κορμού
sodapop, #11224: αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού κόμβου κορμού

----------


## acoul

στα επόμενα 10 λεπτά στην ταράτσα του katsaros_m να κάνουμε ποδαρικό, να σηκώσουμε το λινκ με CoNvIcT και να προλάβουμε τα χιόνια που έρχονται με άγριες διαθέσεις ... Καλή Χρονιά με περισσότερα και πιο ποιοτικά λινκ !!

----------


## acoul

* Την Τρίτη 15 Ιανουαρίου έγινε επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του κόμβου ttel #6275. Έγινε αναβάθμιση hardware στα λινκ με katsaros_m, dti & avianet με νέα μοντέλα embedded: alix & routerboard και τελευταία έκδοση openwrt/madwifi.

* Την Τετάρτη 16 Ιανουαρίου έγινε επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του κόμβου mkar #9474. Με την βοήθεια του makaras & sodapop έγινε γενική συντήρηση στα πιάτα/feeder του κόμβου, αλφαδιάσματα κλπ. Προστέθηκαν επιπλέον δυο σταθερά επίτονα σε διάταξη 90 μοιρών στον ιστό. Μπήκε σχετικό φίλτρο στο ανοικτό AP για την προστασία του DHCP server. Ο DHCP server μοιράζει και πάλι κανονικά ελεύθερα, χωρίς διακρίσεις IP διευθύνσεις.

* Την Πέμπτη 17 Ιανουαρίου έγινε επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του κόμβου wait #9632. Με την βοήθεια του makaras έγινε αλφάδιασμα και ενεργοποίηση του ράδιο στο λινκ με markan #13896.

θα υπάρξει σύντομα διαθέσιμο και το αντίστοιχο φωτογραφικό υλικό των αναβαθμίσεων. Το πρόγραμμα έχει τις ακόλουθες μελλοντικές επισκέψεις:

κόμβος SGGvril #55: δημιουργία κόμβου κορμού. 3 x BB, 1 x AP
κόμβος Dait #9630: αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού με alix, routerboard
κόμβος tzortzis #8949: συντήριση, αναδιάταξη κάποιων λινκ
κόμβος tzopla #12622: δημιουργία κόμβου κορμού. 2 x BB, 1 x AP

όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να παρεβρεθούν παρακολουθήσουν μπορούν να στείλουν pm.

----------


## acoul

και το φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις αναβαθμίσεις: Internet, AWMN

----------


## senius

> και το φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις αναβαθμίσεις: Internet, AWMN


Γεια στα χέρια σου, Alex.
 ::

----------


## senius

> κόμβος Dait #9630: αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού με alix, routerboard
> 
> όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να παρεβρεθούν παρακολουθήσουν μπορούν να στείλουν pm.


Μέσα είμαι.!
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> κόμβος Dait #9630: αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού με alix, routerboard
> 
> όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να παρεβρεθούν παρακολουθήσουν μπορούν να στείλουν pm.
> 
> 
> Μέσα είμαι.!


me too...

----------


## senius

> me too...


Μας την έσκασες βρε μπαγάσα Νίκο.

Μαζί με τον Αλέξανδρο ανεβήκαμε πάνω στον dait στην *κορυφή Υμηττού* για εργασίες σε όλον τον κόμβο.

Περάσαμε υπέροχα.

Υπήρχαν και παπαράτσι εκεί....

----------


## acoul

Κώστα να είσαι καλά για την παρέα, βοήθεια και καλή καρδιά !! στην επόμενη ταράτσα τώρα, αύριο στήνουμε SGGvril #55

----------


## klarabel

Συγχαρητήρια παίδες είστε unpektable (....άπαικτοι )!!!!!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Συγχαρητήρια παίδες είστε unpektable (....άπαικτοι )!!!!!!


Προσεγμένα πράγματα.

Αν και ο acoul έχει πει επανειλημμένος, να έρχεται κόσμος μαζί να βλέπει και να μαθαίνουνε.

Μπράβο !

----------


## ice

Δεν τον δενατε τον accoul εκει πανω να εχει καλη ισοροπια και αμεση βοηθεια τα λινκ ???  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Δεν τον δενατε τον accoul εκει πανω να εχει καλη ισοροπια και αμεση βοηθεια τα λινκ ???


προσπάθησα να τον δέσω εγώ,αλλά οι πεταλούδες τον βοήθησαν και λύθηκε ως δια μαγείας,είναι εκπαιδευμένος απ ότι φαίνεται από τις πολλές ταρατσάδες στο λύσε δέσε...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε υπήρξε επίσκεψη στον κόμβο dait στον Υμηττό. Έγινε αντικατάσταση του RB532a με ένα alix & ένα RB133.

Την Τετάρτη ακολούθησε νέα επίσκεψη στο dait για αναδιοργάνωση του lan των router. Ακολούθησε επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του κόμβου sggvril όπου χάρις την οργάνωση του ggeorgan ο κόμβος σηκώθηκε σε λιγότερο από 4 ώρες. Φωτογραφικό υλικό, στην σελίδα του κόμβου στο wind.

Σε αναμονή για τις επόμενες αλκυονίδες μέρες για μια ακόμη επίσκεψη στον κόμβο dait.

----------


## senius

> Σε αναμονή για τις επόμενες αλκυονίδες μέρες για μια ακόμη επίσκεψη στον κόμβο dait.


Παρ' όλο τραυματίας με 18 ράμματα στο δεξί χέρι, θα προσπαθήσω να παρευρεθώ *δάσκαλε*.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

αύριο έχει εκδρομούλα στον Υμηττό. Ραντεβού 10:00 το πρωί στον κόμβο OZOnet και από εκεί για το βουνό. ευπρόσδεκτοι άπαντες ερασταί του AWMN !!

----------


## nikpanGR

Θα είμαι απέναντι από τον κόμβο ozonet με ένα πράσινο roveraki 1400 στις 10.00,δύο θέσεις ελεύθερες....πιθανή επιστροφή 1300......  ::

----------


## senius

Οι παπαράτσι?

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Οι παπαράτσι?


να έρθουν !! γράφουμε ιστορία και τα καλάμια μας είναι μοναδικά !!

----------


## bedazzled

> τα καλάμια μας είναι μοναδικά !!


Bold statement !!  ::

----------


## senius

> Bold statement !!


Και η πλάκα ειναι .... οτι ειναι η έναρξη. !!!!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> τα καλάμια μας είναι μοναδικά !!
> 
> 
> Bold statement !!


extreme καλάμια !!

----------


## nikpanGR

paparazzi............η εργασία τελείωσε στις 20.00,εγώ την κοπάνησα πιο νωρίς κατά τις 15.00,λόγω ανηλειμμένων υποχρεώσεων!!!!!!Γεια σου Υμμητέ με τα rf σου........Ακόμα το Link me A.Αττική δεν πάιζει,θα το δούμε γιατί,όλα τα άλλα οκ πρέπει να παίζουν.....Aggelos-george-acoul,nikpangr.

ΥΣ ο Acoul ξενύχτησε για να ετοιμάσει τα r/b και είχε νευράκια.Τον ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο πού διαθέτει για να βοηθήσει στην σωστή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου για να μην εξαρτώμεθα από κόμβους πού θεωρούνται κορμοί και αύριο μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.Το μόνο πού χρειάζεται είναι χέρια βοηθείας και παιδιά με κέφι για έρευνα και μεράκι για το ελ.λογισμικό.......Το μικροτικ τελικά δεν είναι η μόνη λύση....!!!!!!

Η έρευνα όμως απαιτεί χρόνο και ενασχόληση τα οποία δυστυχώς είναι δωρεάν προσφορά και απαιτούν πολύτιμο χρόνο ο οποίος δεν πληρώνεται από κανέναν,παρα μόνο με επικρίσεις από άτομα πού δεν έχουν καν ασχοληθεί με το άθλημα.
Με την ειρωνεία και τις επικρίσεις δεν χτίζονται δίκτυα παιδιά....Θέλει χέρια η δουλειά........
Αυτά προς το παρόν......

----------


## ntheodor

Εγω το μονο που εχω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα παιδια που βοηθησαν για τα λινκ απο τον κομβο dait προς την Αννατολικη Αττικη και ειδικα στον acoul 
για τις υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες και τα ανεβα κατεβα στον υμμητο

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα,

όποιος κάνει κέφι για βολτούλα στο dait ας το πει. οι εργασίες αυτή τη φορά έχουν να κάνουν με την αλλαγή ενός πλαστικού κουτιού σε αλουμινίου και αλφαδιασματάκια στα λινκ.

----------


## yorgos

Τι ώρα?

----------


## acoul

> Τι ώρα?


θα εξαρτηθεί από την διαθεσιμότητα των εθελοντών.

----------


## acoul

βρέθηκε εθελοντής! αναχωρούμε με olkos για πάνω ...

----------


## nikpanGR

Δεν παίζεσαι τελικά.......δεν παίζεσαι απλά.........  ::

----------


## acoul

εκδρομούλα τέλος, όλο το lan operational. BGP (native quagga) fully operational. όλα τα RF link operational εκτός από το infosat3. τραβήξαμε και μικρό βιντεάκι μια και πάμε για το χρυσό καλάμι με τα 1000 ... έχει κανονιστεί να περάσουμε με nikpangr από infosat3 προσεχώς για μια αναβάθμιση OS στον router και ένα γενικότερο έλεγχο ... ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον olkos για την VIP διαδρομή με την ολοκαίνουργια Suzuki Vstorm ... η διαδρομή ήταν μια απόλαυση μια και ο καιρός ήταν ανοιξιάτικος και η στάση στην Καλοπούλα για τον απαραίτητο καφέ, όλα τα λεφτά !!

nikpan ετοιμάσου για εκδρομούλα στο Πόρτο Ράφτη και μετά θέλω μπύρες από τις πολύ παγωμένες, ξέρεις εσύ  ::

----------


## acoul

φωτογραφικό υλικό !! 

 <-- Click me

john70 περιμένω αντίστοιχο υλικό από τον "άλλο" κόμβο εκεί ψηλά στον Υμηττό ... από mojiro/papashark θα κάνω υπομονή, αλλά από εσένα περιμένω απλά να με καταπλήξεις  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> john70 περιμένω αντίστοιχο υλικό από τον "άλλο" κόμβο εκεί ψηλά στον Υμηττό ... από mojiro/papashark θα κάνω υπομονή, αλλά από εσένα περιμένω απλά να με καταπλήξεις


Έχει όντως «φαντάσματα» ο Υμηττός;  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Τρέμω στην ιδεα ότι θα γεμίσουμε wrap Και acoul κόμβους σερνάμενους στα 20Mbit throughtput
> 
> 
> τρέμω στην ιδέα ότι όλα έχουν να κάνουν με πωλήσεις στην χώρα του είσαι ότι δηλώσεις ... ντόκτορ <-- έχεις κανένα λινκ που να παίζει πάνω από 20Mbit βρε αθεόφοβε και τι ξέρεις από wrap/OpenWRT αφού μόνο σε φωτογραφίες τα έχεις δει ... !! τι λέμε για αυτούς που έχουν άποψη για πράγματα που δεν έχουν ακουμπήσει ??





```
BusyBox v1.4.2 (2007-09-04 19:00:15 EEST) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

  _______                     ________        __
 |       |.-----.-----.-----.|  |  |  |.----.|  |_
 |   -   ||  _  |  -__|     ||  |  |  ||   _||   _|
 |_______||   __|_____|__|__||________||__|  |____|
          |__| W I R E L E S S   F R E E D O M
 KAMIKAZE (bleeding edge, r8609) -------------------
```

----------


## acoul

καλά, το πείσμα σου βρε nikpan ... άντε και μετά από το τρελό ντι μπαγκ, και το λινκ dait<-->infosat3 σε λειτουργία, όλα από την καράκλα sato που λέει και το cha0s ... !! κόμβος dait fully operational ... μέχρι τον επόμενο κεραυνό ...  :: 


```
 1. orion.ozonet.awmn                 0.0%    10    1.0   0.8   0.3   3.4   0.9
    askey-1.ozonet.awmn
 2. askey-1.ozonet.awmn               0.0%    10    1.1   1.0   0.8   1.7   0.3
    10.46.79.254
 3. 10.46.79.129                      0.0%    10    1.2   2.1   1.2   4.6   1.2
 4. wrap.dait.awmn                    0.0%     9    1.4   2.8   1.3   8.6   2.8
 5. 10.71.139.250                     0.0%     9    6.0  23.6   2.4  85.4  26.7
```

----------


## Vigor

Φαντάζομαι γίνεται και καλύτερα από άποψη ισχύος στην πλευρά της εκπομπής:


```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-9632-11971"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.52 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:0A:9D:4C
          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Tx-Power=15dBm ?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Φαντάζομαι γίνεται και καλύτερα από άποψη ισχύος στην πλευρά της εκπομπής:
> 
> 
> ```
> ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-9632-11971"  Nickname:""
>           Mode:Master  Frequency:5.52 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:0A:9D:4C
>           Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
>           Encryption key:off
> ...


αντί να ρίχνεις μπηχτές, μια και ο καλός ο λόγος πρέπει να σου στοιχίζει ακριβά από ότι έχω καταλάβει, ρίξε καλύτερα μια ματιά εδώ ... αν είσαι ακόμη μέλος του Δ.Σ. ... !!

το παραπάνω setup ήταν από το debug. η ισχύ ρυθμίζεται στο ελάχιστο δυνατό προκειμένου το λινκ να λειτουργεί σωστά. πάντα είμαστε σε αναζήτηση ενδιάμεσων κόμβων για να σπάσουν τα λινκ. ευπρόσδεκτος να πάρεις τις ταράτσες και τα βουνά και να βοηθήσεις στο έργο !!

----------


## Vigor

Το καλάμι δικό σου, θα πάω πάσο.

----------


## fengi1

20 χιλιομετρα λινκ ειναι και σε μεγαλο υψος. Και σε καθαρη περιοχη. Δε πιστευω να πειραζει κατι. 
Εδω με 15 dBm παιζουν μεσα στην πολη στο χιλομετρο μερικοι.

----------


## Vigor

Η εκπομπή με παράνομα επίπεδα ισχύος δικό σας παράπτωμα, πάλι πάσο.

----------


## acoul

> Η εκπομπή με παράνομα επίπεδα ισχύος δικό σας παράπτωμα, πάλι πάσο.


δεν ανοίγεις μια σχετική εννότητα, γιατί είναι πραγματικά σοβαρό το θέμα και χαίρομαι που το θίγεις ως μέλος του Δ.Σ. που είσαι. δεν έχει όμως θέση στην εννότητα Ημερολόγιο ταράτσας, το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο. *lead the way* για να καθαρίσει λίγο η μπάντα, το χρειαζόμαστε !!

κρίμα που δεν φάνηκε ο ίδιος προβληματισμός και ευαισθησία στα λινκ της Πάρνηθας ή μήπως εκεί είναι δικά μας παιδιά;  ::

----------


## Vigor

Τα κακώς κείμενα βγάζουν μάτια, δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω τίποτα παραπάνω.


```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-9632-11971"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.52 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:0A:9D:4C
          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## acoul

> Τα κακώς κείμενα βγάζουν μάτια, δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω τίποτα παραπάνω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ath0 IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"awmn-9632-11971" Nickname:""
> Mode:Master Frequency:5.52 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:6B:0A:9D:4C
> Bit Rate=24 Mb/s Tx-Power=15 dBm Sensitivity=1/1
> Retryff RTS thrff Fragment thrff
> ...


μήπως τα *bold* σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις ότι το λινκ δεν είναι σε λειτουργία αλλά σε απλή αναζήτηση; 

*fon_hussan (00:46,09/02/200: Τροποποιήθηκε η τελευταία γραμμή που υπήρχε στην απάντηση του Acoul παραπάνω....με περισσότερη ηρεμία παρακαλώ συνεχίστε....Και καλή σας μέρα...!*

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποιες απαντήσεις που ακολουθούσαν διασπάστηκαν εδώ (σε ΟΤ) με ειδικά ναυλωμένη τσάστερ πτήση για χαλάρωση των χρηστών:

viewtopic.php?f=40&t=35804&start=15

καθώς εμφανίστηκε περίεργο 'τετρλαγωνο/πεντάγωνο' ερωτησεών/απαντήσεων....που δημιούργησε στιγμιαία χαοτική αστάθεια στο φόρουμ.

Καλημέρα σας...!

 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα ο καιρός ήταν εξαιρετικός, λιακάδα και καταγάλανος ουρανός, ότι πρέπει για ταράτσα, οπότε έγινε μια γρήγορη επιδρομή από την ταράτσα του metalab #7347 για έλεγχο των καιρεοσυστημάτων. Με εξαίρεση το πιάτο προς anka που είχε σκύψει 5+ μοίρες μια και έσπασε ένα γκροβεράκι που κρατούσε κόντρα, τα υπόλοιπα πιάτα ήταν μια χαρά !! έγιναν τα σχετικά αλφαδιάσματα σε όλα τα πιάτα και γενικός έλεγχος σε κάθε βίδα και τεντωτήρα.

----------


## senius

Acoul, ετοιμάσου για το θηρίο.
 ::   :: 
Εμείς οπως παντα είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Το *κλάκ* λείπει.
 ::

----------


## anka

> Σήμερα ο καιρός ήταν εξαιρετικός, λιακάδα και καταγάλανος ουρανός, ότι πρέπει για ταράτσα, οπότε έγινε μια γρήγορη επιδρομή από την ταράτσα του metalab #7347 για έλεγχο των καιρεοσυστημάτων. Με εξαίρεση το πιάτο προς anka που είχε σκύψει 5+ μοίρες μια και έσπασε ένα γκροβεράκι που κρατούσε κόντρα, τα υπόλοιπα πιάτα ήταν μια χαρά !! έγιναν τα σχετικά αλφαδιάσματα σε όλα τα πιάτα και γενικός έλεγχος σε κάθε βίδα και τεντωτήρα.


Πάνω στην ώρα Αλέξανδρε γιατί ο καιρός μας επιφύλασσε και χειρότερα  ::  . Το λινκ είναι πάλι up και παίζει άψογα! Well done and keep up the good work!  ::

----------


## ice

Ο καιρος το Σ/Κ θα ειναι καταπληκτικος 

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GRXX0004_c.html

Παρακαλειστε να ανεβειτε ταρατσες να φτιαχτουν τα λινκ που επεσαν.

Alsafi, vis , rest of Ilioupolis αντε παμε γερα

----------


## anka

> Ο καιρος το Σ/Κ θα ειναι καταπληκτικος 
> 
> http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GRXX0004_c.html
> 
> Παρακαλειστε να ανεβειτε ταρατσες να φτιαχτουν τα λινκ που επεσαν.
> 
> Alsafi, vis , rest of Ilioupolis αντε παμε γερα


Αυτό είναι... Από τους -10 στους +20 μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα.  ::

----------


## acoul

σήμερα έχει ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο C&Iathe #57 με στόχο την ενεργοποίηση 2 BB. Αύριο έχει εκδρομούλα στον Υμηττό, όσοι έχουν όρεξη ευπρόσδεκτοι --> pm

θα ακολουθήσουν επισκέψεις σε mkar, sodapop, sggvril, phalbi και ttel.

----------


## acoul

ωραία περάσαμε και σήμερα ... στην επόμενη !! Το panel κοιτάει προς σύνταγμα --> AWMN Freespot

 <-- Click me

----------


## fengi1

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη Αλεξανδρε. Τωρα την ειδα.
Με τι RB παιζεις 4 if ;

----------


## acoul

RB532a, mips @400MHz, openwrt, latest madwifi-ng, 3 x 802.11a BB (σε λειτουργία το 1) + 1 x 802.11b AP awmn freespot --> 0.3% CPU.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 0.3% CPU
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι full load και με τα 4 if;
> 
> ΥΓ: Ακόμα και με 1 λινκ, πολύ λίγο είναι..


full load

----------


## acoul

σήμερα είχε πάρτι στον κόμβο Dait στον Υμηττό. αλφαδιάζαμε από τις 17:00 μέχρι τις 20:00 με αρκετές βελτιώσεις και στα επτά λινκ. Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι αν και πάνω στο βουνό, η βραδιά που ήρθε ήταν πολύ γλυκιά, θύμιζε καλοκαιρινή νύχτα ... στο τελευταίο αλφάδιασμα όμως άρχισε να ξυρίζει ... ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον sodapop για την τρελή παρέα !! επόμενη ταρατσάδα στου mkar για αλφαδιάσματα.

----------


## acoul

εν τάχη, Παρασκευή έγινε εξόρμηση στον Υμηττό για την αποκατάσταση του λινκ με Καλύβια. μετά έγινε μια βόλτα από την ταράτσα του mkar παρέα με τον makaras για στόχευση του πιάτου με naxos και έγινε το αντίστοιχο και στα υπόλοιπα πιάτα. 

Το Σάββατο είχε ξανά Υμηττό για να περαστούν παντού ftp etherent καλώδια. Ο κόμβος Dait λειτουργεί πλέον στο 100%. 

Χθες Κυριακή έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο OZOnet με ενεργοποίηση δύο νέων λινκ για μελλοντική ζεύξη και μετά ακολούθησε εξόρμηση στην ταράτσα του sodapop για αναβάθμιση από ένα wrap/voyage με δύο BB --> σε ένα RB532a/openwrt με τρία πιάτα (το τρίτο δεν μπήκε ακόμη) και μια omni. Μελανό σημείο της ταρατσάδας χθες βράδυ τα κλειδωμένα awmn Access Point της περιοχής. Ευτυχώς βρήκαμε ένα ανοιχτό aDSL και κατεβάσαμε κάποιους drivers που έπρεπε. 

Σήμερα έχει ταράτσα ttel και αργότερα phalbi

και μια μικρή αναμνηστική για το φωτορομάντζο, γιατί τα λόγια δεν αρκούν:

----------


## acoul

και το φωτορομάντζο που όλοι περιμένουμε στον 16μετρο του phalbi αφιερωμένο στο αυριανό νεότερο και καλύτερο δυναμικό !! ... την ταράτσα του ttel δεν τη προλάβαμε σήμερα οπότε πάει για αύριο ...

 <-- Click me

----------


## john70

Ακόμα έρχεσαι στην Πάρνηθα ε  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τελικά γιατί δεν ήρθες ??? Σε χάλασε που δεν είχε ταράτσα ε ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> και το φωτορομάντζο που όλοι περιμένουμε στον 16μετρο του phalbi αφιερωμένο στο αυριανό νεότερο και καλύτερο δυναμικό !! 
>  <-- Click me


  ::   ::  
Ωραίος, αν και είμαστε άνθρωποι προχωρημένης ηλικίας Alex, αντέχουμε.

----------


## acoul

> ... αν και είμαστε άνθρωποι προχωρημένης ηλικίας ...


παραπροχωρημένης ... . ::

----------


## geosid

> και το φωτορομάντζο που όλοι περιμένουμε στον 16μετρο του phalbi αφιερωμένο στο αυριανό νεότερο και καλύτερο δυναμικό !! ... την ταράτσα του ttel δεν τη προλάβαμε σήμερα οπότε πάει για αύριο ...
> 
>  <-- Click me


αυτος ειναι ιστος ολα τα αλλα σε σχεση με αυτον ειναι πιτουρα

----------


## acoul

Τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός θα υπάρξουν άφθονες εξορμήσεις σε ταράτσες κυρίως για συντήρηση και βελτιστοποίηση των εγκαταστάσεων σε κόμβους κορμού σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο. Θεωρώ ότι η παρακολούθηση αυτών των δραστηριοτήτων από νέα μέλη είναι το καλύτερο σχολείο για την ανάπτυξη κόμβων κορμού. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι να παρευρεθούν στις εξορμήσεις, εξάλλου χρειαζόμαστε και παπαράτσι για καταγραφή της οικοδόμησης και ανοικοδόμησης του AWMN  ::

----------


## ntrits

*Οπλίσατε! και απασφαλίσατε!*


*Σκοπεύσατε..*



*Έτοιμο το link με την πρώτη*



Από το link Badge-Crismarine

----------


## badge

Ατιμούτσικο δεν μπορούσες, θα έσκαγες  ::  


```
ath4      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-4084-6754"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.12 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:56:89   
          Bit Rate:48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=1/1  
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=45/70  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Με 0 db TxPower όπως πάντα, περιποιημένα και ωραία. Πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα, όπως επίσης ευχαριστήθηκα τον καφέ και την κουβέντα στο μπαλκόνι μετά από το εγχείρημα. Πάντα τέτοια μάγκες  ::

----------


## acoul

μπράβο τα παιδιά !! λίγο σκουριασμένους σας βλέπω αλλά καλά τα πάτε ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε είχαμε ταρατσάδα στου ttel. Έγιναν αναβαθμίσεις στο hardware, όλος ο κόμβος είναι powered by alix & openwrt πλέον ενώ έγινε συντήρηση σε όλα τα πιάτα.

Σάββατο είχε εκδρομή στον Υμηττό για αποκατάσταση ενός αποτυχημένου απομακρυσμένου software upgrade στο alix προς mouxou και μετά ταρατσάδα στον katsaros_m για αποκατάσταση του link με convict. θα κάναμε και μια βελτιστοποίηση στο lan topology αλλά μαζεύτηκε πλήθος εξαγριωμένων γειτόνων και καταλήξαμε με απειλές για μηνύσεις και αυτόφωρα στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της γειτονιάς. Χαρακτηριστικές φυσιογνωμίες κάτι εμπλεκόμενοι υποκινητές με ντουντούκες και χαρτιά που δεν έβγαζαν νόημα και που δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς επαγγέλλονται ... 

Κυριακή είχε παγωτάκι στη συνάντηση της Ν. Σμύρνης και από Δευτέρα και Τρίτη ξεκίνησαν ταρατσάδες στο DAT που θα συνεχιστούν και σήμερα. τα παραπάνω για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε και σκουριάζουμε ...  :: 

θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες ταρατσάδες για συντήρηση και αναβαθμίσεις σε C&Iathe, metalab, bella, makaras καθώς και νέοι κόμβοι κορμού: xinta, atom κλπ. που είναι στο πρόγραμμα να ενεργοποιηθούν!

----------


## acoul

σήμερα είχε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο OZOnet, αλλαγή ενός rb133 με wp54 στο λινκ με Dait. το πρόγραμμα έχει άφθονες ακόμη ταρατσάδες με νέα λινκ και βελτιστοποίηση άλλων !! Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας !!

----------


## acoul

σήμερα είχε ταρατσάδα σε phalbi και dat για μελέτη ενός ακόμη λινκ με τον #55 παρέα με commando και sodapop. μετά ακολούθησε η γνωστή κλασική πλέον σουβλακιάδα και τέλος απολαύσαμε ένα εξαιρετικό ηλιοβασίλεμα στην ταράτσα του #57 C&Iathe όπου έγινε αναβάθμιση του openwrt στον κόμβο και επανήλθαν και τα λινκ με EE και RabbitHole.

έχει πάρει φωτογραφικό υλικό ο commando για το γνωστό φωτορομάντζο ... !!

----------


## senius

> έχει πάρει φωτογραφικό υλικό ο commando για το γνωστό φωτορομάντζο ... !!


Paparatsi, κι αλλοι....?

Και νόμιζα οτι ειμαι ο μοναδικός Paparatsi στην νέα σύγχρονη γενιά.  ::  

Παραιτούμαι Alex.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> έχει πάρει φωτογραφικό υλικό ο commando για το γνωστό φωτορομάντζο ... !!


ftp://ftp.commando.awmn/awmn/photos

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> έχει πάρει φωτογραφικό υλικό ο commando για το γνωστό φωτορομάντζο ... !!
> 
> 
> ftp://ftp.commando.awmn/awmn/photos


Μπράβο βρε παίδες, τα είδα σχολαστικά και τα μελέτησα..... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
Να μαθαίνουμε για τα λάθη μας,

Μπράβο................................................
 ::   ::  
Δεν θα κάνω λάθη από εδώ και πέρα.
Ωραίοι.
Μπράβο.!!!!

----------


## senius

::   :: 
Made in taratsa by petalouda......
 ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα ταρατσάδα με makara στο DAT, θα γυρίσει ένα πιάτο προς SGGvril ... τα κουρέλια στήνουν ακόμα ... !!

----------


## acoul

χθές είχε πίτσα και ηλιοβασίλεμα στην ταράτσα του sodapop. γυρίσαμε ένα πιάτο προς SSGvril όπου έχει κάνει associate. εκρεμούν διάφορα αλφαδιάσματα που θα γίνουν σιγά σιγά. στην περιοχή υπάρχουν 2 + 2 διαθέσιμα πιάτα για BBs σε sodapop και SGGvril. θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες ταρατσάδες γιατί η Ιθάκη μας δίνει το ωραίο ταξίδι όπως λέει και ο ποιητής !!

----------


## senius

Την ώρα που όλη η Ελλάδα βλέπει μπάλα (Ελλάδα-Σουηδία), συμβαίνουν και αυτά:
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=37241&start=15

----------


## bedazzled

> Την ώρα που όλη η Ελλάδα βλέπει μπάλα (Ελλάδα-Σουηδία), συμβαίνουν και αυτά:
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=37241&start=15


Σωστός ο Κώστας!!  ::

----------


## panxan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Την ώρα που όλη η Ελλάδα βλέπει μπάλα (Ελλάδα-Σουηδία), συμβαίνουν και αυτά:
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 1&start=15
> 
> 
> Σωστός ο Κώστας!!


Τι σωστός που όταν έγραφε το post και ανέβαζε τις φωτό κ.τ.λ., φάγαμε 2 γκολ
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


Αρα ειμαι γκαντέμης ρε γμτ... δεν ξανά ποστάρω.
Αφήνω την μπάλα για εσάς....εγω πάω να κατεβάσω τον κόμβο, sorry.
 ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


Μια φορά αυτό που έκανε ήταν πιο χρήσιμο από την παρακολούθηση μπάλας...

----------


## senius

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panxan

> Αρα ειμαι γκαντέμης ρε γμτ... δεν ξανά ποστάρω.
> Αφήνω την μπάλα για εσάς....εγω πάω να κατεβάσω τον κόμβο, sorry.


Όχι ρε Κωστή 
Απλά φρόντισε το Σαββάτο 14/6 να μην κανονίσεις ταρατσάδα  ::  
Δυστυχώς θα λείπω από Αθήνα αλλοιώς θα σε καλούσα σπίτι  ::  να πίναμε καμμιά μπυρίτσα

----------


## acoul

χθες είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο MAKARAS. απολαύσαμε ένα απίθανο ηλιοβασίλεμα. έγινε αντικατάσταση ενός rb133 που εξυπηρετεί δυο λινκ με ένα alix 700άρι! θα ακολουθήσει ανέγερση 6μετρου στον κόμβο demek για δημιουργία 2 BB. έχει κανείς κανένα φορτηγάκι για την μεταφορά του 6μετρου;

Edit: και φυσικά εκδρομούλα στον Υμηττό με τον μπλουζ μπράδερ ΝικΠαν και άλλους φαν της παρέας! Μόνος πάντως δεν πάω, θέλω παρέα στον Άγιο Σάββα !!

----------


## bedazzled

> θέλω παρέα στον Άγιο Σάββα !!


Αρκεί να μην σου φάει την σειρά καμιά γκόμενα που θέλει να κάνει πλαστική με «φακελάκι» σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο (και φυσικά πήρε προτεραιότητα από ... καρκινοπαθείς) όπως έλεγε ο Εισαγγελάτος πριν καμιά ώρα ...  ::

----------


## senius

Acoul, πες για τις επόμενες ταρατσάδες του Φθινοπώρου.... που έχουμε.

Ακονίζουμε τις γνώσεις των παλαιών.

Η αγάπη και το χόμπι.

Χαμός...

EDIT: ασε να λένε..

----------


## acoul

τις επόμενες ώρες θα γίνουν εργασίες συντήρησης στον κόμβο konkoul #8073 και εγκατάσταση ενός ακόμη BB link

----------


## acoul

Upgrades Upgrades Upgrades !! wrap --> rb433AH

πριν και μετά. το πάνελ κοιτάζει ένα λινκ στα 100 μέτρα που γύρω γύρω υπάρχουν ψηλότερες πολυκατοικίες και φυσικά παίζει σε 0 ισχύ. τα κουρέλια ανεβαίνουν ακόμη ταράτσες !!

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο ozonet. Αύριο θα γίνουν εργασίες στον κόμβο sodapop για εγκατάσταση δυο νέων πιάτων. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ακολουθήσουν εργασίες στους κόμβους: bella, metalab & tzortzis.

----------


## acoul

οι αναβαθμίσεις (πριν & μετά) στον κόμβο sodapop:

μέρα με τη νύχτα ...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Θα ερθεις καθολου προς Περισσο/Γαλατσι/Λαμπρινη?
Ενδιαφερομαι να ερθω σε καμια ταρατσαδα σου να δω και γω πως γινονται ολα αυτα, να παρω ιδεες.

----------


## xaotikos

> οι αναβαθμίσεις (πριν & μετά) στον κόμβο sodapop:
> 
> μέρα με τη νύχτα ...


Εμένα γιατί δεν μου ανοίγει? (otenet)

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> οι αναβαθμίσεις (πριν & μετά) στον κόμβο sodapop:
> 
> μέρα με τη νύχτα ... 
> 
> 
> Εμένα γιατί δεν μου ανοίγει? (otenet)


Ούτε εμένα. (Tellas)

----------


## Neuro

Κόβει βόλτες, και άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα routing  ::  



```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1.                                   0.0%    31    0.6   0.2   0.2   0.6   0.1
 2. bbras-llu-ath-03l0.forthnet.gr    0.0%    31   28.0  28.2  27.6  31.0   0.6
 3. core-ath-03-po1.forthnet.gr       0.0%    31   28.2  28.4  27.7  31.7   0.8
 4. 194.219.227.108                   0.0%    31   28.7  28.4  27.4  34.9   1.2
 5. aix1.forthnet.gr                  0.0%    31  402.5 400.0 376.5 417.8  10.3
 6. otenet.aix.gr                     0.0%    31  402.3 1706. 377.9 40812 7257.
 7. athe6509k2-athe7609k1.otenet.net 32.3%    31  401.3 2323. 384.8 40776 8810.
 8. athe384c-ge00.otenet.net          0.0%    31  401.9 1702. 378.1 40735 7244.
 9. 62.103.235.106                    0.0%    31  407.7 1707. 385.6 40696 7236.
    athe-tee-peer.customers.otenet.gr
    maro-aldemar-peer.customers.otenet.gr
    athe-tee2-peer.customers.otenet.gr
    maro-sab-aktinatravel-4-peer.customers.otenet.gr
10. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  407.1 1708. 387.0 40663 7229.
11. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  425.0 1708. 385.1 40627 7223.
12. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  407.0 1706. 390.1 40589 7216.
13. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  432.9 1708. 391.4 40554 7209.
14. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  408.4 1703. 388.8 40517 7203.
15. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  426.2 1703. 388.9 40481 7196.
16. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  413.6 1702. 392.3 40447 7190.
17. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  412.9 412.0 389.7 470.1  16.3
18. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  413.4 410.3 390.0 431.3  11.6
19. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  3404. 511.9 391.8 3404. 537.3
20. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  3368. 508.1 386.2 3368. 531.0
21. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  3335. 506.0 387.5 3335. 525.2
22. 212.70.192.42                     0.0%    31  3297. 506.6 393.1 3297. 518.1
23. athens-e0.tee.gr                  0.0%    31  3263. 503.9 388.3 3263. 512.2
```

----------


## JB172

Yeap


```
 12    25 ms    25 ms    26 ms  212.70.192.42
 13    38 ms    22 ms    44 ms  athens-e0.tee.gr [212.70.194.254]
 14    25 ms    23 ms    26 ms  212.70.192.42
 15    23 ms    25 ms    23 ms  athens-e0.tee.gr [212.70.194.254]
 16    24 ms    30 ms    25 ms  212.70.192.42
 17    25 ms    30 ms    24 ms  athens-e0.tee.gr [212.70.194.254]
```

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει καλωδιακή βλάβη στην γραμμή του ozo.com. μέχρι τότε υπάρχει και το awmn

@harrylaos: συνήθως τα προγραμματίζουμε τελευταία στιγμή. κάνε subscribe σε αυτή την ενότητα να ενημερώνεσαι σχετικά, αν και τώρα που έρχονται τα κρύα δεν μας βλέπω για πολλές ταρατσάδες ...

----------


## acoul

> Yeap
> 
> 
> ```
>  12    25 ms    25 ms    26 ms  212.70.192.42
>  13    38 ms    22 ms    44 ms  athens-e0.tee.gr [212.70.194.254]
>  14    25 ms    23 ms    26 ms  212.70.192.42
>  15    23 ms    25 ms    23 ms  athens-e0.tee.gr [212.70.194.254]
>  16    24 ms    30 ms    25 ms  212.70.192.42
> ...


τώρα είναι ok!

----------


## JB172

Thanks.  ::

----------


## acoul

αύριο Tετάρτη έχει ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο tzotzis #8949 και Παρασκευή στην bella #8039. όσοι θέλουν να παρευρεθούν για να παρακολουθήσουν τις εργασίες, θα πρέπει να έχουν το πάτημα γάτας, διακριτικά δηλαδή και οι όποιες ερωτήσεις να διατυπωθούν στην λέσχη  ::

----------


## geosid

σημερα το βραδυ εχει ταρατσαδα στον tamvakis (#15844)θα γινει αλλαγη φιντερ και σκαν με ενα rb433AH σε Α και Β για να δουμε τι - ποιον βλεπει ( λογο ελαχιστης οπτικης ) και να παμε σε περαιτερω αγορες υλικων - εργασιες .

----------


## tritsako

> σημερα το βραδυ εχει ταρατσαδα στον tamvakis (#15844)θα γινει αλλαγη φιντερ και σκαν με ενα rb433AH σε Α και Β για να δουμε τι - ποιον βλεπει ( λογο ελαχιστης οπτικης ) και να παμε σε περαιτερω αγορες υλικων - εργασιες .


geosid,

βρίσκομαι κοντά στον 15844, επειδή σήμερα θα είμαι στο σύλλογο, άμα θέλετε μπορείτε να κάνετε επίσης test με το AP μου που είναι ενεργό και έχει ssid awmn-13178-ap-test.  ::  

Το πιάτο σε Α είναι γυρισμένο από την άλλη μεριά οπότε δεν μπορεί να γίνει test σε A με εμένα (σήμερα). Επειδή δεν έχω ακόμα BB link όποτε θέλετε με ενημερώνεις για να γυρίσω το πιάτο.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> σημερα το βραδυ εχει ταρατσαδα στον tamvakis (#15844)θα γινει αλλαγη φιντερ και σκαν με ενα rb433AH σε Α και Β για να δουμε τι - ποιον βλεπει ( λογο ελαχιστης οπτικης ) και να παμε σε περαιτερω αγορες υλικων - εργασιες .
> 
> 
> geosid,
> 
> βρίσκομαι κοντά στον 15844, επειδή σήμερα θα είμαι στο σύλλογο, άμα θέλετε μπορείτε να κάνετε επίσης test με το AP μου που είναι ενεργό και έχει ssid awmn-13178-ap-test.  
> 
> Το πιάτο σε Α είναι γυρισμένο από την άλλη μεριά οπότε δεν μπορεί να γίνει test σε A με εμένα (σήμερα). Επειδή δεν έχω ακόμα BB link όποτε θέλετε με ενημερώνεις για να γυρίσω το πιάτο.


ok θα κανουμε το σκαν και θα σου πω εαν βλεπει τιποτα προς τα εκει .

----------


## acoul

χθες με τον ήλιο παίχτηκε μια ωραία ταρατσάδα παρέα με τον neuro στον κόμβο konkoul όπου ενεργοποιήθηκε το λινκ neuro<-->konkoul και μπήκε ένα πιάτο προς C&Iathe #57. Σήμερα μετά τη βροχούλα που βγήκε ο ήλιος είχε πάλι ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο C&Iathe μαζί με τον ggeorgan όπου μπήκε το αντίστοιχο πιάτο προς konkoul. το λινκ konkoul<-->C&Iathe δρομολογήθηκε πριν από λίγο ανοίγοντας ακόμη μια διαδρομή κέντρου προς νότο.

----------


## acoul

σήμερα έχει παιχνίδι στην ταράτσα του metalab παρέα με sodapop για συμμαζέματα και βελτιστοποιήσεις !!

----------


## senius

Αυριο Σάββατο μετά τις 13.00 αν δεν βρέχει, έχει ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο *selete*.

Ενεργοποίηση σε δύο link, τοποθέτηση omni, τοποθέτηση rb 433AH, αλλαγές καλωδίων lmr400, τοποθέτηση καλωδίων σε σωλήνα kouvidis, κεντράρισμα link.
Θα τοποθετηθεί εξοπλισμός και για 2 νέα link.
Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

Κερνάμε photo, καφέ, *και ενημέρωση*.
 ::

----------


## geosid

> Αυριο Σάββατο μετά τις 13.00 αν δεν βρέχει, έχει ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο *selete*.
> 
> Ενεργοποίηση σε δύο link, τοποθέτηση omni, τοποθέτηση rb 433AH, αλλαγές καλωδίων lmr400, *τοποθέτηση καλωδίων σε σωλήνα kouvidis*, κεντράρισμα link.
> Θα τοποθετηθεί εξοπλισμός και για 2 νέα link.
> Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.
> 
> Κερνάμε photo, καφέ, *και ενημέρωση*.


***** ******** ** ******* ....

----------


## Neuro

Κλειδώνετε προληπτικά μέχρι αύριο.

----------


## acoul

ότι πρέπει η σημερινή μέρα για μια εκδρομούλα εκεί ψηλά στον Υμηττό ...

----------


## john70

> ότι πρέπει η σημερινή μέρα για μια εκδρομούλα εκεί ψηλά στον Υμηττό ...


Πρόσεχε , είχε αρκετη υγρασία στις πάνω στροφές το πρωι , μήν φας καμια σούπα ...

----------


## yorgos

> ότι πρέπει η σημερινή μέρα για μια εκδρομούλα εκεί ψηλά στον Υμηττό ...


Δεν έχω πάει ποτέ μέχρι τις κεραίες και σήμερα έχω όρεξη κι εγώ για μία μικρή εκδρομούλα, είμαι και δίπλα εξάλλου. Ιφ γιου λάικ μάι κόμπανι λετ μι νόου, πριν τις 12:30-13:00. Διαθέτω δικό μου άλογο...  :: 
Διαθέτω και γυάλινο θερμός  ::  , εαν θες φτιάχνω ζεστό τσαί για έξτρα... εξπίριενς

----------


## acoul

την επόμενη φορά Γιώργο, ήταν ΟΠΕ  ::  thanks Γιάννη πρόσεχα  ::

----------


## acoul

χθες έγιναν εργασίες συντήρησης στους κόμβους phalbi και DAT. ένα ευχαριστώ στον afanas για την βοήθεια και παρέα του, και τον sodapop gια το αλφάδιασμα στον 16μετρο, it was fun !!

σήμερα είχε εργασίες συντήρησης στον κόμβο mkar. γύρισαν όλα τα πιάτα ανάποδα, λαστιχοταινίες, αλφαδιάσματα κλπ.

----------


## acoul

εξαιρετικές αλκυονίδες μέρες για ταρατσάδες. παίζει τίποτε αυτό το καιρό;

----------


## senius

Αψουλ, Η Πετρούλα είπε ότι θα έχουμε αλκυονίδες μέρες, οπότε θα γδυθεί τις επόμενες μέρες.

Το γερμανικό κλειδί που παίζει καστανιέτες σαν τα δικά μου, που θα τα δοκιμάσουμε.
Σε ποιόν?

Εδιτ: Έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα εργαλεία μου και είναι σε μόνιμη χρήση.  ::  

Δώσε στίγμα....
 ::

----------


## acoul

Είμαι σε στάδιο αποτοξίνωσης αυτό το καιρό Κώστα. μόνο ότι χρειάζεται συντήρηση με τρέχει στις ταράτσες ...

----------


## senius

Έπειτα απο αρκετά meeting των ημερών, τις επόμενες μέρες αρχίζουν να στήνονται οι κόμβοι: kosmas (#15282), sweet2 (#11245), στην Λούτσα, sweet (#11244), στο Ν.Ηράκλειο.

Έρχονται κι άλλα.
 ::

----------


## geosid

> Έπειτα απο αρκετά meeting των ημερών, τις επόμενες μέρες αρχίζουν να στήνονται οι κόμβοι: kosmas (#15282), sweet2 (#11245), στην Λούτσα, sweet (#11244), στο Ν.Ηράκλειο.
> 
> Έρχονται κι άλλα.


για τον κομβο kosmas (#15282) θα περιμενεις λιγακι . δεν ειμαι ετοιμος ακομα ...

----------


## acoul

παίξτε μπάλα !! σήμερα ανέβηκαν τρία λινκ στον κόμβο katsaros_m <-- δεν τον κατάλαβα τον σεισμό στον πύργο πάνω που ήμουν, το ηλιοβασίλεμα όμως ήταν όλα τα λεφτά !!

επόμενες επισκέψεις σε bella & tzortzis για νέα λινκ που έχουν προγραμματιστεί. σιγά σιγά για να έχει και τη γλύκα του !!

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα που διάβασα το φόρουμ δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου τι έγραφε το πρώτο θέμα ... ο Vigor δεν είναι πια σε αυτό τον κόσμο. μετά από πολύ καιρό έκανα μια ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο ozonet σήμερα την οποία και του την αφιερώνω με όλη μου την καρδιά.



καλοκαίρι 2005, openhouse @ ozonet


ο Γιώργος με τον onikoseimai στο metalab


ο Γιώργος με το μαύρο μπλουζάκι και ο ngia στην ταράτσα του C&Iathe


ο Γιώργος στα εγκαίνια του κόμβου στην Πάρνηθα.


ο Γιώργος με είχε βοηθήσει στην εγκατάσταση του κόμβου της ΕΕΧΙ, αργότερα στην εγκατάσταση του κόμβου metalab και πιο πρόσφατα στην εγκατάσταση του κόμβου C&Iathe. είχε βρεθεί σε αμέτρητες ταράτσες και προτιμούσε να λέει λίγα και να κάνει πολλά. τυχεροί όσοι των γνώρισαν! δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξεχαστεί ποτέ το χαμόγελό του.

----------


## acoul

<-- Click me

Σήμερα και χθες είχε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο ozonet. γύρισαν όλα τα πιάτα του κόμβου ανάποδα!

 <-- Click me

Καλή Ανάσταση!

----------


## senius

> Καλή Ανάσταση!


Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα, με υγεία σε όλους μας.
Να χαιρόμαστε τις οικογένειες μας.
 ::

----------


## acoul

χθες είχε ταρατσάδα στον #57 C&Iathe. γύρισε ένα πιάτο προς ένα ενδιαφέρον λινκ το οποίο θα ανακοινωθεί με το που θα βγει έτσι για να σας έχουμε σε αγωνία !! σουβλακολινκ θα είναι αλλά οικολογικό !!

σήμερα θα παίξει ταρατσάδα στα εξάρχεια και το Σάββατο θα πάμε προς Μαρούσι --> mkar, Βριλήσσια --> SGGvril και ακολουθεί wait Ανατολική Αττική και βλέπουμε ... έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι η καλύτερη εποχή αυτή για ταρατσάδες !!

χόμπι είναι, γιατί να το κρύψουμε άλλωστε ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Οι ταρατσάδες συνεχίζονται. για αυτό το καλοκαίρι έχουν δρομολογηθεί με σειρά προτεραιότητας οι παρακάτω:

mkar
wait
sodapop
dait
tzortzis
metalab
C&Iathe

και ότι προκύψει στην πορεία. επειδή έχει πέσει τρέξιμο, με την καλή έννοια, μπας και χτυπήσουμε το πορτοκαλί μωρό, το όλο σκηνικό λειτουργεί στο πλαίσιο best effort, να περνάμε καλά και υπομονή και επιμονή !!

----------


## BladeWS

> [...]επειδή *έχει πέσει τρέξιμο* [...] υπομονή και επιμονή !!


  ::

----------


## papashark

> Οι ταρατσάδες συνεχίζονται. για αυτό το καλοκαίρι έχουν δρομολογηθεί με σειρά προτεραιότητας οι παρακάτω:
> 
> ...
> *C&Iathe*
> ...


ευκαιρία να κατεβάσετε και ισχύ στο ΑΡ....

Ελπίζω το λειτουργικό που έχετε εγκαταστήσει στον παραπάνω κόμβο να υποστηρίζει μείωση ισχυός, όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να, 60 χιλιόμετρα μακριά, τον πιάνουμε ποιο δυνατά από ότι τα ΑΡς σε ακτίνα 3 χιλιομέτρων.

πιστεύω ότι 40db eirp που έχετε (10Watt, δηλαδή 1000 φορές παραπάνω από το νόμιμο όριο) είναι υπερβολή, αντιοικολογικό και φυσικά αντιδεοντολογικό.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Οι ταρατσάδες συνεχίζονται. για αυτό το καλοκαίρι έχουν δρομολογηθεί με σειρά προτεραιότητας οι παρακάτω:
> 
> ...
> *C&Iathe*
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Υπάρχουν καi τα pm (....δάσκαλε που δίδασκες)

----------


## acoul

μια και αναβλήθηκαν σήμερα οι ταρατσάδες σε metalab & mimis87, ετοιμάστηκε άφθονο hardware για τις επικείμενες αναβαθμίσεις που θα λάβουν χώρα σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο την περίοδο του καλοκαιριού.

η διαφορά με παλιότερα είναι ότι όλος ο εξοπλισμός πλέον δοκιμάζεται σε επίπεδο pigtail, κάρτας κλπ. ώστε οι ταρατσάδες που θα ακολουθήσουν να είναι plug & play και μετά βουρ για παραλία και βουτιές !!

θα υπάρξει φωτογραφικό υλικό από εβδομάδα που θα παραλάβω την καινούργια παπαρατσοκάμερα, η παλιά τα έφτυσε ...

----------


## acoul

αγοράστηκαν τον τελευταίο μήνα 3 x RouterStation, 11 x cm10, 6 x grid για τις διάφορες αναβαθμίσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν σε όλο το λεκανοπέδιο. σήμερα και αύριο θα γίνουν εργασίες σε mimis87 & metalab, ακολουθεί η αναβάθμιση στον mkar, μετά έχει c&iathe, wait, dait, tzortzis, makofo και bella και ότι προκύψει στην πορεία !! επίσης υπάρχει δραστηριότητα στις περιοχές: Καλύβια, Π. Φάληρο, Μοσχάτο και Βουλιαγμένη ... αυτό το καλοκαίρι υπόσχεται πολλά για το AWMN !!

upgrades <-- θέλει ήχο !!

----------


## ysam

> ....11 x cm10, 6 x grid για τις διάφορες αναβαθμίσεις ....


Βρε Άλεξ αναβαθμίσεις τα λες εσύ αυτά ? Δηλαδή τώρα τι έχουν? Μονόπολα(rubberάκια)?

----------


## NetTraptor

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το metalab είναι metalab ή σύμπτωση το όνομα?

----------


## anka

> ... επίσης υπάρχει δραστηριότητα στις περιοχές: Καλύβια, Π. Φάληρο και Βουλιαγμένη ... αυτό το καλοκαίρι υπόσχεται πολλά για το AWMN !!...


Όσο αφορά το Π. Φάληρο σύντομα ανεβαίνει ο ANKA3 (#9134) http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9134 με 3 IF για αρχή  ::

----------


## acoul

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το metalab είναι metalab ή σύμπτωση το όνομα?


τι να είναι άραγε το metalab ...

    

 



it remains a mystery !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό αδερφέ είναι το vienna (ενα εκ των πολλών) και τα εχω γνωρίσει τα παιδιά που είναι εκεί. Το εδώ metalab τι είναι? Metalab ή Μετάλαβ και έλα?

Για αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## acoul

Πέμπτη απόγεμα έχει ταρατσάδα σε mkar, ακολουθούν οι: wait, mimis87, metalab, dait και βλέπουμε. δεν υπάρχει χρέωση σε όσους θέλουν να παρεβρεθούν για να μάθουν την τέχνη.

----------


## geosid

> Πέμπτη απόγεμα έχει ταρατσάδα σε mkar, ακολουθούν οι: wait, mimis87, metalab, dait και βλέπουμε. δεν υπάρχει χρέωση σε όσους θέλουν να παρεβρεθούν για να μάθουν την τέχνη.


Αλεξανδρε στη δουλεια μου ελεγε ενας μαστορας παλια καλη του ωρα οτι η δουλεια *δεν μαθενεται* , απλα *κλεβετε*  ::

----------


## acoul

σήμερα έχει ταρατσάδα, με το που γείρει λίγο ο ήλιος, στο metalab για 3 νέα λινκ

@geosid: προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω στην ιδιοκτησία. τίποτε δεν μας ανήκει, όλα τα δανειζόμαστε. και εμείς οι ίδιοι περαστικοί και παροδικοί είμαστε σε αυτό το κόσμο .... με λίγα λόγια πύργοι στην άμμο αλλά έχει και αυτό τη γοητεία του!

----------


## senius

Ο νους, η σκέψη, η καλή καρδια και η πραγματική θέληση, φέρουν άριστα αποτελέσματα.

Πόσοι άραγε έχουν πραγματικά αφιερώσει *επί χρόνια* την προσωπική και οικογενειακή τους ζωή, για όλα τα άνω?

Και να σας πω? Περνάμε τέλεια, γιατί αξιζει αυτο το χόμπυ.

7 χρόνια κλείνει το AWMN.

Μπράβο Αλεξ, ακολουθώ... και απ' οτι ξέρεις, όχι από το KEY.
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πόσοι άραγε έχουν πραγματικά αφιερώσει *επί χρόνια* την προσωπική και οικογενειακή τους ζωή, για όλα τα άνω?


Πολλοί! Αλλά δε το διαφημίζουν...

----------


## john70

> Πόσοι άραγε έχουν πραγματικά αφιερώσει *επί χρόνια* την προσωπική και οικογενειακή τους ζωή, για όλα τα άνω?


Αμέτρητοι ! Απλά Κώστα δεν βγάζουμε τα "πουλάκια" μας στο τραπέζι να τα μετράμε .... ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί και όσο μπορεί .Απλά η σιωπή αρκετών εδώ είναι καλύτερη απο τα "καλάμια" και τις "παπαρολογίες" άλλων .

----------


## acoul

> Πολλοί! Αλλά δε το διαφημίζουν...


είναι γεγονός ότι μέχρι σήμερα παραμένουν ασύνδετα πάμπολλα λινκ λόγο της παραπάνω κατάστασης ... αμέτρητα που λέει και μια ψυχή ... επιπλέον το παραπάνω επαληθεύεται περίτρανα αφού μέχρι σήμερα παραμένει άγνωστος αυτός που έχει υλοποιήσει το OLSR στο δίκτυό μας και το anycast DNS schema αλλά και άλλα πολλά που δεν γνωρίζουμε αφού δεν ... "διαφημίζονται" ... εδώ που τα λέμε και το BGP κακώς διαφημίζει διαδρομές αλλά έχουν πάρει τα μυαλά του αέρα ... υπάρχουν όμως και αμέτρητες διαδρομές που δεν αποτυπώνονται σε αυτό αφού έχουν επιλέξει να μην "διαφημίζονται" <-- αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν υπάρχουν <-- Υπάρχουν !!

πάντως υπάρχει μια σύγχυση ... η διαφήμιση είναι όταν δημιουργούμε εντυπώσεις χωρίς να υπάρχει το πραγματικό αντίκρυσμα με σκοπό να πουλήσουμε στο πλαίσιο: take the money & run. στην συγκεκριμένη ενότητα προσπαθούμε διαχρονικά να αποτυπώσουμε λίγη Ιστορία από πραγματικό έργο. στην τελική χόμπι κάνουμε και ερασιτεχνισμό. σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε ότι στις εκθέσεις που κατεβαίνει το hellug, το AWMN, οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες κλπ. το κάνουν για επίδειξη ... και αυτό να συμβαίνει δεν είναι κακό, αρκεί να υπάρχει έργο και αποτέλεσμα και όχι sales και μπλα μπλα μόνο. Αλήθεια, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και τον κόμβο της Πάρνηθας άγνωστος τον έχει στήσει ... 

ζούμε στη χώρα του: είσαι ότι δηλώσεις και το αγαπημένο μας σπορ είναι η απαξίωση και ισοπέδωση του ότι φέρει και την παραμικρή αξία ώστε να απολαμβάνουμε τον φραπέ ανενόχλητοι. Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω άτομα του AWMN που θλίβονται με κάθε νέα διαδρομή που βγαίνει. και όμως υπάρχουν και όταν δεν κρατιούνται εκδηλώνονται μέσα στο φόρουμ αυτό.

Το Ημερολόγιο ταράτσας θα συνεχίσει ακάθεκτα την "διαφήμιση" και ας πληγώνει αυτό μερικές ψυχές ... ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το βασικό κίνητρο στο open source είναι τα εύσημα σε ένα πραγματικά αξιοκρατικό μοντέλο!



> Πολλοί! Αλλά δε το διαφημίζουν...


μόλις "διαφήμισες" την άποψή σου και την διαφορετικότητά σου ...

----------


## papashark

> μπλα μπλα μπλα
> ακατάσχετη πεταλουδολογία
> "σκέψου αύριο αν...."
> και άλλο μπλα μπλα μπλα


Η απάντηση στα ερωτήματα σου και στις διαπιστώσεις σου είναι :

*Παν μέτρον άριστον*


Στο τέλος από την πολύ φασαρία προβλέπω διαφημίσεις του στύλ :

Να φύγετε κύριοι, να πάτε αλλού,
και εμείς βγάζαμε λινκ όταν είμαστε νέοι, αλλά δεν κάναμε έτσι !  ::

----------


## acoul

το πρωί ozonet για δοκιμές με το RS. αργά το απόγεμα σήμερα, mkar για ένα firmware upgrade που δεν κάθισε καλά remotely ... 

αμέτρητοι είμαστε, λίγοι τα περνάμε σε ημερολόγιο  ::

----------


## geosid

se lιγη ωρα ταρατσαδα στο κομβο μου , για εγκατασταση quagga στο νεο rb και setup του routing σε ολα τα rbs

----------


## tritsako

> αμέτρητοι είμαστε, λίγοι τα περνάμε σε ημερολόγιο


Μπράβο, Αυτά τα ιστορικά μένουν για πάντα.  ::

----------


## JB172

> se lιγη ωρα ταρατσαδα στο κομβο μου , για εγκατασταση quagga στο νεο rb και setup του routing σε ολα τα rbs


Η ταρατσάδα έλαβε τέλος. Σετάρισμα quagga σε 1 pc, 1 rb433 και 1 rb433ah σε κοινό AS. Up and running.
Κάναμε και ωραίο χρώμα από τον ήλιο.  ::

----------


## acoul

πρωινοί πρωινοί ...

----------


## NetTraptor

11πμ..... Χαράματα!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Α και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα ... έχεις ξυπνήσει και νωρίς νωρίς. Το RS του mkar τι έπαθε(ς) καει καει καει τον άνθρωπο?
Έχει ψοφήσει μετά από 3 μέρες λειτουργίας ... μόνο οι φωτογραφίες έμειναν.  ::

----------


## geosid

> πρωινοί πρωινοί ...


η ταρατσα δεν εχει ωραρια Αλεξανδρε  ::

----------


## acoul

ήρθε η ώρα του wait. Τετάρτη ή Πέμπτη αν δεν συμβεί κάτι απρόοπτο. Συντήρηση του κόμβου, αναβάθμιση του openwrt firmware σε latest & greatest και ένα νέο BB link. δεν ονομάστηκε τυχαία ο κόμβος έτσι ... είναι του περίμενε !!

στο πρόγραμμα ακολουθούν: mimis87, tzortzis, dait, bella και ότι προκύψει στην πορεία ...

----------


## ysam

Χθες μπήκε ένα RB600α στην θέση 2 x Αlix και 1 x RB532 (αθάνατο το άτιμο) στον κόμβο #121. 

Επίσης ξηλώθηκε και το switchaki που τροφοδοτούσε αυτά τα 3.

Επειδή πήγε 3 το πρωί οι εργασίες θα ολοκληρωθούν σήμερα το βράδυ γιατί 2 από τα 4 λινκς βγήκαν εκτός.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ εχθές αποφάσισα να κάνω διάλυμα από τις ταράτσες και από τα *Ν*.

Πέρασα κάτι πλακάκια στο μπάνιο  ::

----------


## quam

> Εγώ εχθές αποφάσισα να κάνω διάλυμα από τις ταράτσες και από τα *Ν*.
> 
> Πέρασα κάτι πλακάκια στο μπάνιο


Βρε, μόνο αυτό έκανες ?

Παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί στο Ημερολόγιο τουαλέτας

----------


## NetTraptor

Ασε γιατί μπορεί να πέσει όλο το forum μέσα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Εγώ εχθές αποφάσισα να κάνω διάλυμα από τις ταράτσες και από τα *Ν*.
> 
> Πέρασα κάτι πλακάκια στο μπάνιο 
> 
> 
> Βρε, μόνο αυτό έκανες ?
> 
> Παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί στο Ημερολόγιο τουαλέτας


Αμα έχουν ειδική ανακλαστική επιφάνεια, τότε μπορεί να θεωρηθούν ως Passive reflector.

Ακόμα αν το μπάνιο του είναι στην ταράτσα, τότε είναι και πάλι στο σωστό σημείο.


"χέσε ψηλά και αγνάντευε...."

----------


## ysam

Χθες λοιπόν στον κόμβο #121 δεν έγινε τίποτα. Λίγο ο άρρωστος μικρός με 39, λίγο η κούραση.. 
Έγινε όμως στον κόμβο #13393. Μπήκε elastix σε vm και αφού στήθηκε ένα πρώτο setup προχώρησε το δεύτερο βήμα asterisk-ldap με τον κεντρικό ldap του συλλόγου. Με την βοήθεια του Βαγγέλη μπήκε το ανάλογο schema στην db και σήμερα θα φτιαχτεί ο connector. Αν όλα πάνε καλά έχει καλός.. Αλλιώς θα πάμε στο plan-b και θα μπει druid. 

Επίσης να πω πως και το 3.27 sucks donkeys όπως και το v4b3.

----------


## ysam

22/7. Τίποτα αξιόλογο εκτός από το rb450g στον #12866 και τα παραφερνάλια του cert που μόνο με clean netinstall λέει διορθώνει το QR σε KR.

----------


## senius

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=34464&start=153
 ::

----------


## senius

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39116&start=25

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## senius

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=28028&start=192

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Αλλαγή κεντρικού switch στο #121 με ένα 8port Gbit managed. Ο κόμβος πλέον officially είναι multicast enabled  ::  με τα ανάλογα igmp snoop στα switch και PIM/igmp στον κεντρικό router ενεργοποιημένα..

----------


## ysam

Επικοδομιτικό Σ/Κ. 

Σάββατο
Αλλαγές στον κόμβο #45, προσθήκη rb433ah με 2 x N κάρτες για τα λινκ με #121 και #1286 με τις αντίστοιχες αλλαγές feeder+cables. Πίτσες και πολλά νερά παρείχε το κατάστημα γιατί το λιοπύρι ήταν αφόρητο αλλά δεν μασήσαμε. 

Κυριακή
Configs κτλ στο νέο rb στον #45 και μετά βουρ για μπανάκι κατά το απόγευμα. Πριν λίγο τελείωσε και η ταρατσάδα στο #121 για προσθήκες αντηρίδων (τα είχαμε pending αυτά πάει καμιά εβδομάς.) και αλλαγή καρτών σε Ν για τα λινκ με #45 και #8136 με τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια και feeders. Όλα αυτά στις 1 το βράδυ και με κανένα 6άριbft με gusts στα 7bft. Δεν μασάμε λέμε! 

Γκουντ Νάνι.....

----------


## acoul

mimis87 αυτή την Τετάρτη. το πάρτυ θα ξεκινήσει κατά τις 20:00. γύρισε και ο katsaros_m οπότε θα έχει και bella τις επόμενες μέρες ...

----------


## ysam

Χθες επίσκεψη στο #9780 κατά τις 22:30 το βράδυ. 

Τους έπιασα σε μάσα σουβλακερί τοπικής φύσεως. Δεν μάσησα.. Έβγαλα το LX200(UHTC)-GPS (τηλεσκόπιο) και αφού έγινε το κατάλληλο align, την πέσαμε αρχικά στον Δία που μόλις είχε βγει και μετά αρχίσαμε το hoping (ring nebulae, andromeda, κτλ). Το Καπανδρίτι τελικά έχει μεγάλο potential. 

Τελικά δεν έγιναν εργασίες οπότε άφησα εκεί το RB, switch, πριζάκια, crim κτλ και μόλις ανέβει πάλι ο #4281 θα πάμε για δουλίτσα. 
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Χθες επίσκεψη στο #9780 κατά τις 22:30 το βράδυ. 
> 
> Τους έπιασα σε μάσα σουβλακερί τοπικής φύσεως. Δεν μάσησα.. Έβγαλα το LX200(UHTC)-GPS (τηλεσκόπιο) και αφού έγινε το κατάλληλο align, την πέσαμε αρχικά στον Δία που μόλις είχε βγει και μετά αρχίσαμε το hoping (ring nebulae, andromeda, κτλ). Το Καπανδρίτι τελικά έχει μεγάλο potential. 
> 
> Τελικά δεν έγιναν εργασίες οπότε άφησα εκεί το RB, switch, πριζάκια, crim κτλ και μόλις ανέβει πάλι ο #4281 θα πάμε για δουλίτσα.


Εγώ έβγαλα 6 λινκάκια σήμερα με καλή παρέα, αλλά ταράτσα δεν ανέβηκα, μετράει ?  ::   ::

----------


## quam

Άσε ρεεεεε.
Να δημιουργήσεις το ημερολόγιο του VPN. Link είναι και αυτό  ::

----------


## papashark

> Άσε ρεεεεε.
> Να δημιουργήσεις το ημερολόγιο του VPN. Link είναι και αυτό


Oχι ρε..... Ασύρματα ήταν, απλά στην ταράτσα δεν ανέβηκα για να τα βγάλω !  ::

----------


## ysam

Ότι γράφεις εδώ μετράει αφού είναι του acoul thread. Το λεγόμενο και ως acoul-o-thread.

Βλέπεις δεν του άρεσε το Αχ/Βχ με topic "Κόμβος #χχχχχχχχ Περιοχή" και είπε να το αλλάξει λίγο.. 

Οπότε τι να κάνουμε πρέπει να γράφουμε εδώ πλέον ότι κάνουμε.. Ημερολόγιο δεν είναι? 
Ε γράψτε ντεεεεε!!!!

Well done για τα 6 λινκς και για όλη την προσπάθεια και έλεγα αυτός στην πρώτη φώτο κάτι μου θυμίζει....  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αναβάθμιση του ovelix (#8959) σε OpenMikrotik και αλλαγή flash, Προσθήκη FreeSpot στον NetTraptor 3341 (#3341)

----------


## ysam

Χθες μυστική συνάντηση των admins. Το τρελό γέλιο... 

Ετοιμαστείται κόσμε...

----------


## ysam

Άλλη μία φορά χωρίς ρεύμα στο ΤΟΠ όπου συστεγάζονται τα μηχανήματα που έχουν το forum και το wind αλλά και άλλες υπηρεσίες.. 

Το best effort συνεχίζεται.. παραλίγο να πιάσουμε 24άωρο αυτή τη φορά..  :: 
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ΣΚ είναι το record.  ::

----------


## ysam

> Αυτο το ΠΣΚ πανω στο βουνο εγιναν οι εξης εργασιες:
> 
> Τοποθετηση νεου αλουμινενιου πιατου 100cm/feeder/καθοδου με επεκταση για το link με Παρνηθα
> Τοποθετηση νεου αλουμινενιου πιατου 80m/feeder/καθοδου με επεκταση για το link με Αρτακη
> Τοποθετηση ενος alix 2c2 μεσα σε ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι με CM9 και CM6 για να εξυπηρετησει τα links με Παρνηθα και Αρτακη αντιστοιχα
> Σηκωθηκε το link με Παρνηθα (38km). Εγιναν τρεις επισκεψεις στον Χτυπα για την προετοιμασια/στοχευση, και μια επισκεψη αστραπη σημερα στις εγκαταστασεις της Παρνηθας οπου φιλοξενειται ο εξοπλισμος του συλλογου για να γινει alignment.
> Αν και προκειται να αντικατασταθει το 100αρι απο τη μερια του Χτυπα με ενα 120αρι ή 140αρι πιατο, παραυτα το link δινει καθαρα 38-39mbit tcp με καλο latency
> Σηκωθηκε το link με Αρτακη (13km). Δινει 42-43mbit tcp και μενει να διορθωθει το tilt απο τη μερια της Αρτακης για να πεσει αρκετα και το tx power
> Με την ευκαιρια -εκτος βουνου- εγινε λιγο fine tunning στο link Pit-Spirosco2 και πλεον αποδιδει κι αυτο γυρω στα 42mbit tcp
> ...

----------


## ysam

Σήμερα σηκώθηκε το λινκ από ysam5 με amar στο Καπανδρίτι. έπεται συνέχεια μόλις γυρίσει ο κόσμος πίσω.

Ποιος να βγάζει τα links άραγες?

----------


## yorgos

> ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα που προσφέρει το δίκτυο του AWMN πέρα από τις γρήγορες συνδέσεις, είναι η τεχνογνωσία γύρω από πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Βασική προϋπόθεση για την λειτουργία του δικτύου του AWMN είναι οι καλές και σωστές κατασκευές στην ταράτσα. όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα είχα την χαρά και τύχη κάποιοι παλαιότεροι να με συμβουλέψουν και υποδείξουν τρόπους κατασκευής των εγκαταστάσεων.
> 
> Θέλοντας να συνεχιστεί αυτή η μεταφορά γνώσης και στους νεότερους, ξεκινάω αυτή την ενότητα με τίτλο ημερολόγιο ταράτσας με στόχο να υπάρχει ένα ανοικτό κάλεσμα για τις όποιες δραστηριότητες συμβαίνουν σε ταράτσες ώστε να μπορούν να έρχονται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, να παρακολουθούν και να μαθαίνουν την “τέχνη”.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....466604#p466604

Πιθανών να μην το έχετε πιάσει το νόημα αυτού του νήματος! Ο χώρος αυτός υπάρχει για να αναρτώνται οι μελλοντικές ταρατσο-δραστιριοότητας κάποιου "έμπειρου", με σκοπό να παραβρεθούν οι λιγότερο έμπειροι με την ελπίδα ότι θα ανοίξουν τα ματάκια τους λίγο (ή να παρευρεθούν απλά για λίγο παρέα) και όχι να αποτυπώνει ο καθένας τα απομνημονεύματά του  ::  

Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα με μια απλή ανάγνωση που έκανα! Τέλος πάντων εάν θα ξανά ανέβεις ταράτσα και σου αρέσει η παραπάνω ιδέα/διατύπωση, ρίξε μία ανακοινωσούλα μία μέρα πρίν εδώ και θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω να σε δω πως το κάνεις.

Με τον acoul δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να κάνω ταρατσάδα αλλά ίσως είμαι ποιο τυχερός με σένα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πιθανών να μην το έχετε πιάσει το νόημα αυτού του νήματος! Ο χώρος αυτός υπάρχει για να αναρτώνται οι μελλοντικές ταρατσο-δραστιριοότητας κάποιου "έμπειρου", με σκοπό να παραβρεθούν οι λιγότερο έμπειροι με την ελπίδα ότι θα ανοίξουν τα ματάκια τους λίγο (ή να παρευρεθούν απλά για λίγο παρέα) και όχι να αποτυπώνει ο καθένας τα απομνημονεύματά του


Mπα, μάλλον σκοπός ήταν η αυτοπροβολή του αρχικού συγγραφέα του thread...

----------


## ysam

Σώπα καλέ.. Τι είναι αυτά που λες τώρα..  ::

----------


## acoul

όσοι κάνουν ταρατσάδες και έχουν όρεξη να το μοιραστούν το κάνουν είτε μέσα από αυτή την ενότητα είτε από άλλες. μακάρι να υιοθετηθεί και από άλλους !!

----------


## ysam

Πόσοι να είναι άραγες?

----------


## papashark

είμαστε δυό,
είμαστε τρεις
είμαστε χιλιοιδεκατρείς !!!

Δηλαδή κάτι σαν προεκλογική ομιλία της Παπαρήγας σε εργοστάσιο, όπου πάνε 15-20 εργάτες από τους 200, και η Παπαρήγα συνοδεύετε από 50 συντρόφους  ::

----------


## acoul

> Πιθανών να μην το έχετε πιάσει το νόημα αυτού του νήματος! Ο χώρος αυτός υπάρχει για να αναρτώνται οι μελλοντικές ταρατσο-δραστιριοότητας κάποιου "έμπειρου", με σκοπό να παραβρεθούν οι λιγότερο έμπειροι με την ελπίδα ότι θα ανοίξουν τα ματάκια τους λίγο (ή να παρευρεθούν απλά για λίγο παρέα) και όχι να αποτυπώνει ο καθένας τα απομνημονεύματά του


θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο ότι ο βασικός στόχος της δημιουργίας της συγκεκριμένης ενότητας είναι το κάλεσμα νέων σε ταρατσάδες που γίνονται από έμπειρα μέλη της κοινότητάς του AWMN προκειμένου να δουν και μάθουν την "τέχνη". αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι εύκολο μια και οι εργασίες στις ταράτσες πρέπει να γίνονται διακριτικά και με χαμηλούς τόνους. επιπλέον, πολλές φορές οι συγκεκριμένες εργασίες γίνονται τελευταία στιγμή και μετά από κάποιο σοβαρό απρόοπτο πρόβλημα που προέκυψε. ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι εύκολο να γίνουν τα σχετικά καλέσματα.

αυτό που έχω να πω μετά από τόσα χρόνια στο σπορ είναι ότι υπάρχουν δυο βασικές κατηγορίες ένθερμων αθλητών: αυτοί που θέλουν να μοιράζονται, και αυτοί που θέλουν να είναι low profile, hidden αλλά με έντονη δόση VIP. φυσικά προσπαθώ να αποφύγω το δεύτερο όσο είναι δυνατόν αλλά είναι ανθρώπινο το καβάλημα του καλαμιού ...

όπως και με την πρώτη δραστηριότητα στην Πάρνηθα που έγινε μεταξύ γνωστών χωρίς κανένα δημόσιο κάλεσμα στο φόρουμ, έτσι και με την δεύτερη δράση, που σε αυτήν εμπλέκεται πιο ενεργά ο σύλλογος μέσω του Δ.Σ. δηλώνω την αντίθεσή μου αλλά και θλίψη μου στην απουσία σχετικών δημόσιων καλεσμάτων αλλά και στο κλίμα ελιτισμού που επικρατεί σε αυτές τις δράσεις <-- ας το πάρουν χαμπάρι οι εμπλεκόμενοι ότι αυτό δεν συμπλέει με το πως θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί ένας σύλλογος και κατ' επέκταση μια κοινότητα.

τα παραπάνω δεν είναι προσωπικές αιχμές ή βολές, είναι θέσεις και ιδεολογία γενικότερα και αν βάλουν συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα, ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγνώμη και διευκρινίζω ότι δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεση και η ουσία του όλου θέματος !!

----------


## ysam

Αλέξανδρε αποτυχημένη η προσπάθειά σου.. Sorry..

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=39880
Απλά φταίει το καλοκαίρι και δεν βλέπουν τα ματάκια...

----------


## acoul

βασικά σκεφτόμουν κάτι πιο πολύ σαν αυτό ή αυτό ...

----------


## ysam

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε με την καμία όμως, να φανταστούμε τι μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι.. Είπαμε.. Τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις.. 

Πάντως ότι από τα τρία και να ήταν.. Το πόστ παραμένει αποτυχία αποπροσανατολισμού.

Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να μαζέψεις 30 άτομα και να πας στο βουνό και μετά να μας αποκλείσουνε γενικός και αορίστως..

Από την άλλη θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει ο Σταύρος πόσοι των έκαναν contact να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον η απλά το συζητάμε για άλλη μία φορά για εντυπώσεις..

----------


## nikpanGR

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε με την καμία όμως, να φανταστούμε τι μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι.. Είπαμε.. Τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις.. 
> 
> Πάντως ότι από τα τρία και να ήταν.. Το πόστ παραμένει αποτυχία αποπροσανατολισμού.
> 
> Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να μαζέψεις 30 άτομα και να πας στο βουνό και μετά να μας αποκλείσουνε γενικός και αορίστως..
> 
> Από την άλλη θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει ο Σταύρος πόσοι των έκαναν contact να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον η απλά το συζητάμε για άλλη μία φορά για εντυπώσεις..


εγω απορω με την επιμονη σας να απομακρυνετε τον κοσμο.τι σκοπους εξυπηρετει αυτο αραγε?

----------


## ysam

Toooiiiiing

Hellowww.. Άσχετο?!!!?

----------


## papashark

> Toooiiiiing
> 
> Hellowww.. Άσχετο?!!!?



"The return of the 8year old....."

Πρέπει να υπερασπιστεί τον φίλο του, και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσει στην πει επί του θέματος, οπότε πετάει μια σαχλαμάρα γενικότερη...

----------


## 7bpm

> Από την άλλη θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει ο Σταύρος πόσοι των έκαναν contact να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον η απλά το συζητάμε για άλλη μία φορά για εντυπώσεις..


Δυστυχώς κανένας.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Από την άλλη θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει ο Σταύρος πόσοι των έκαναν contact να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον η απλά το συζητάμε για άλλη μία φορά για εντυπώσεις..
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς κανένας.


ε λοιπόν ο γιαλός είναι στραβός !! τέλος !!

καλή θητεία Σταύρο !! τυχεράκια <-- τσάμπα φαΐ !!

----------


## nikpanGR

Απλα εχετε παρωπίδες παιδιά και γι αυτο θα μείνετε τρεις και ο κουκος <στο συλλογο ενοω>,παρέα με τους βαρυγδουπους τιτλους σας... γιατι εκτος συλλόγου υπάρχει πολυς μα παρα πολύς κόσμος....απλα δεν ασχολουνται με κλικες ,θελουν απλα να κανουν το κεφι τους και το χομπυ τους....(Τοσο απλά και τόσο μέσα στο θέμα papashark) .

Αλλά ξέρω η αληθεια πληγώνει....Οσο δεν το καταλαβαινετε τοσο μονοι σας θα μενετε...χωρις στεγη (αστεγοι) και στοργή...
Αν το γουσταρετε τοσο πολυ keep walking but alone.......
Aλήθεια τι έγινε με την συνελευση,δεν ήρθε κανεις εκτος απο τα μελή του ΔΣ?Τι αποφάσεις πάρθηκαν άραγε?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Από την άλλη θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει ο Σταύρος πόσοι των έκαναν contact να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον η απλά το συζητάμε για άλλη μία φορά για εντυπώσεις..
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς κανένας.


Αν Αυτό Σταύρο δεν σου λέει κάτι τοτε τι να πω....

----------


## ysam

Εσείς θα μας τρελάνετε ορέ. Ο ένας λέει ότι δεν καλεί κόσμο ο Σύλλογος και κλαίει και οδείρεται.. και ο άλλος μας το γυρνάει ότι καλούμε τον κόσμο αλλά δεν έρχεται αλλά πάραυτα τον διώχνουμε εμείς.. και αν δεν μας λέει κιόλας κάτι τότε άστα.. 

Paranoid.. Όπως λέμε paravoid.. καμία σχέση.. 

Μα τι πίνουν καλοκαιριάτικα..

----------


## nikpanGR

εγω πινω νερακι καραντανη πάντως...Εσυ?Αυτη ειναι η δικαιολογία σου και παλί?Μυαλο δεν βαζεις βλέπω...μαλλον η ανεργια σε εχει πειράξει....κάνε κάτι...Δεν λέει πραγματικα δεν λέει..απλά κάνε μου την χαρη και ξαναδιάβασε ta post που εχεις κανει...

----------


## ysam

> μαλλον η ανεργια σε εχει πειράξει....κάνε κάτι


Σε ποιόν αναφαίρεσαι και για ποια ανεργία μιλάς? Εγώ πάντως δεν υπήρξα ποτέ άνεργος αν μιλάς για μένα..  ::  

Και να υπήρξα δλδ τι σχετικό ήταν πάλι αυτό? Χαρακτηρήζεις πάλι και βάλλεσαι εναντίον μου?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Άσχετος
> 
> μαλλον η ανεργια σε εχει πειράξει....κάνε κάτι
> 
> 
> Σε ποιόν αναφαίρεσαι και για ποια ανεργία μιλάς? Εγώ πάντως δεν υπήρξα ποτέ άνεργος αν μιλάς για μένα..  
> 
> Και να υπήρξα δλδ τι σχετικό ήταν πάλι αυτό? Χαρακτηρήζεις πάλι και βάλλεσαι εναντίον μου?


ενοω την ανεργια στο δικτυο....εχεις μεινει χωρις αντικειμενο απ οτι φαινεται και ασχολεισαι με κουτσομπολια και μπηχτες....
αν-εργια= χωρις εργο.....ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ

----------


## ysam

Μάλλον και προφανώς δλδ δεν παρακολουθείς αυτή την ενότητα... Όσο για το αν έχω έργο να κάνω θα το δεις σύντομα. Μας το γυρνάς από και από εκεί αλλά δεν σου βγαίνει.. Πυροτέχνημα ένα πράμα..




> Προς το παρον προτεραιοτητα εχει να σηκωθει το νεο link απο Παρνηθα με Αθηνα ωστε να ξεκινησουν να δουλευουν τα δυο νεα links με Ευβοια.
> 
> Γι'αυτο χρειαζομαστε αμεσα εναν ακομη εναεριτη για το απογευμα αυτης της Τεταρτης. Οποιος το κατεχει το σπορ ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου με pm.


Για περάστε για περάστε..

----------


## racer

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/aaaaaaaaaaaaahaha/

----------


## acoul

> εγω απορω με την επιμονη σας να απομακρυνετε τον κοσμο.τι σκοπους εξυπηρετει αυτο αραγε?


και εγώ, αλλά και άλλος κόσμος που τυχαίνει και το συζητάμε κατά καιρούς έχει παρόμοιες απορίες. 

δύο τα τινά: ή γίνεται εσκεμμένα ή ακούσια.

και οι δυο περιπτώσεις είναι εξίσου κακές. φυσικά μπορεί να μην συμβαίνει τίποτε από όλα αυτά και απλά κάποιοι από εμάς να βλέπουμε παντού σενάρια συνωμοσίας ...  :: 

πάντως το όλο σκηνικό θυμίζει:



> καταφέραμε να νικήσουμε το μικρόβιο εξολοθρεύοντας τον φορέα του !!


το σίγουρο είναι ότι:



> ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού


οπότε όλα καλά !!

----------


## papashark

> αν-εργια= χωρις εργο.....ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ


Αγαπητέ εν δικτύο συνάδελφε.

Να σε πληροφορήσω ότι στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, η λέξη "άεργος" χρησιμοποιείτε για την μη παραγωγή έργου.

Ετσι έχουμε τον άεργο, δηλαδή αυτόν που ηθελημένα δεν εργάζεται, ή την άεργο ενέργεια (χαμένη ενέργεια που ονομάζετε άεργος γιατί δεν παράγει έργο.)

Η λέξη ανεργία δεν είναι συνώνυμη με την λέξη αεργία, και φυσικά ο άνεργος δεν είναι το ίδιο με τον άεργο.

Ανεργία
Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
Ανεργία είναι η κατάσταση ενός ατόμου, που, ενώ είναι ικανό, πρόθυμο και διαθέσιμο να απασχοληθεί, *δεν δύναται να βρει εργασία.*

Αεργία
Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
Αεργία είναι η κατάσταση ενός ατόμου, που, ενώ είναι ικανό, πρόθυμο και διαθέσιμο να απασχοληθεί, *δεν επιθυμεί να βρει εργασία.*

Αεργία (η)
Από την Live-Pedia.gr
εκούσια ανεργία, φυγοπονία

----------


## nikpanGR

Αεργος λοιπόν.Σ ευχαριστώ εν Χριστώ συνφορουμιτη για την πολυτιμη πληροφορια προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων οσων δεν εχουν παει διακοπες ακόμα.... ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Χρήστος Ανέστης  ::

----------


## spirosco

Χρόνιας Πολλάς

----------


## acoul

έχει βρεθεί κόσμος σήμερα για το βουνό τελικά;

----------


## spirosco

Yeap, και αναμενουμε και 4ο prime focus ωστε αν προλαβουμε να εχουμε τελειωσει με την τοποθετηση/alignment ολων των πιατων.
Θα υπαρξει ενημερωση στο σχετικο thread.

----------


## acoul

καλή δύναμη λοιπόν !!

----------


## socrates

Σήμερα συμμετείχαν 10 άτομα (6 από τους οποίους έχουν και κόμβους στην Εύβοια), με τρία άτομα που διέθεταν την ικανότητα να αναρριχηθούν στα δύσκολα σημεία του πυλώνα.

----------


## nikpanGR

αντε ξυπνησαμε ΜΠΡΑΒΟ....!!!!!!!!!!>>>>

----------


## acoul

> Σήμερα συμμετείχαν 10 άτομα (6 από τους οποίους έχουν και κόμβους στην Εύβοια), με τρία άτομα που διέθεταν την ικανότητα να αναρριχηθούν στα δύσκολα σημεία του πυλώνα.


ονόματα δεν έχουν; κάπως περίεργα μου κάθεται όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, σας λέμε μεν αλλά όχι όλα και με προσοχή, και αν σας ενδιαφέρει να ψάξετε τις ανακοινώσεις που βέβαια δεν φαίνονται και πολύ και τρέχα γύρευε ... 

έλεος. δεν είναι ντροπή η ανάπτυξη του AWMN, ούτε μονοπώλιο κάποιας ομάδας ελίτ. είμαστε κοινότητα και πάμε χέρι χέρι ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για θέματα που αφορούν το δίκτυο, την διάδοση και εξάπλωσή του !!

αα μην το ξεχάσω ... Μπράβο !! <-- και πρωτοσέλιδο σύντομα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Σήμερα συμμετείχαν 10 άτομα (6 από τους οποίους έχουν και κόμβους στην Εύβοια), με τρία άτομα που διέθεταν την ικανότητα να αναρριχηθούν στα δύσκολα σημεία του πυλώνα.
> 
> 
> ονόματα δεν έχουν; κάπως περίεργα μου κάθεται όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, σας λέμε μεν αλλά όχι όλα και με προσοχή, και αν σας ενδιαφέρει να ψάξετε τις ανακοινώσεις που βέβαια δεν φαίνονται και πολύ και τρέχα γύρευε ... 
> 
> έλεος. δεν είναι ντροπή η ανάπτυξη του AWMN, ούτε μονοπώλιο κάποιας ομάδας ελίτ. είμαστε κοινότητα και πάμε χέρι χέρι ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για θέματα που αφορούν το δίκτυο, την διάδοση και εξάπλωσή του !!
> 
> αα μην το ξεχάσω ... Μπράβο !!


Σε πήρε κάποιος από τους υπόλοιπους 9 που δεν γράφτηκαν τα ονόματα τους και σου έκανε παράπονα ?

Δεν είναι όλος ο κόσμος σαν κι εσένα, δεν ενδιαφέρει όλο τον κόσμο η αυτοπροβολή του, δεν λειτουργούν όλοι βάση της αυτοδιαφήμισης.

Κατανοώ ότι ζηλεύεις, κατανοώ ότι αισθάνεσαι απομονωμένος, κατανοώ ότι τα πράγματα πάνε καλά για τους άλλους αλλά όχι για σένα, αλλά πιστεύεις ότι κερδίζεις κάτι με τέτοια πόστ ?

Έλεος λοιπόν σε εσένα Αλέξανδρε, μια με το ΧτΠ, μια με αυτόν τον κόμβο, όποτε γίνει κάποια καλή "συλλογική" (και δεν εννοώ τον σΑΜΔΑ φυσικά) προσπάθεια, βγαίνεις να ρίξεις την χολή και την πικρία σου, επειδή εσύ δεν είσαι η βιτρίνα της "συλλογικότητας"....


Από μένα μπράβο για τον νέο κόμβο, και το μπράβο ξεκινάει από αυτούς που έκαναν μια καλή γνωριμία για να πατήσουμε στον συγκεκριμένο πυλώνα, συνεχίζει σε όσους το οργάνωσαν, και τελειώνει σε αυτούς που το έκαναν πραγματικότητα.

----------


## socrates

> Από μένα μπράβο για τον νέο κόμβο, και το μπράβο ξεκινάει από αυτούς που έκαναν μια καλή γνωριμία για να πατήσουμε στον συγκεκριμένο πυλώνα, συνεχίζει σε όσους το οργάνωσαν, και τελειώνει σε αυτούς που το έκαναν πραγματικότητα.


Γνωρίζοντας καλά το ποιος έχει κάνει τι δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο. Φυσικά έχουμε μάθει από λάθη του παρελθόντος και δίνουμε σημασία και στο μετά ώστε η όλη προσπάθεια να εξυπηρετεί κατά κύριο λόγο το δίκτυο.

----------


## acoul

Πάνο δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτε ελιές οπότε τσιλ λίγο γιατί την μεγαλύτερη ζημιά στον εαυτό μας την κάνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι !! αν δεν σου βγαίνει τι να κάνουμε, ουδείς τέλειος ...

ήρθε όμως η ώρα να δείξουμε ότι βάζουμε το καλό του δικτύου πάνω από τα προσωπικά μας !!

ήρθε η ώρα να αναφωνήσουμε δημόσια όλοι μαζί ένα μπράβο στον john70 γιατί στην τελική πραγματικά το αξίζει !! φυσικά μπράβο και σε όλους μας, που φτιάξαμε τον σύλλογο, που πληρώσαμε την συνδρομή μας και έτσι αγοράστηκε κάποιος σχετικά καλός και ακριβός εξοπλισμός που συλλογικά εξυπηρετεί όλο το δίκτυο.

μπράβο λοιπόν στις συλλογικές προσπάθειες και μπράβο στον σύλλογο !!



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Από μένα μπράβο για τον νέο κόμβο, και το μπράβο ξεκινάει από αυτούς που έκαναν μια καλή γνωριμία για να πατήσουμε στον συγκεκριμένο πυλώνα, συνεχίζει σε όσους το οργάνωσαν, και τελειώνει σε αυτούς που το έκαναν πραγματικότητα.
> 
> 
> Γνωρίζοντας καλά το ποιος έχει κάνει τι δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο.


φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα μας αποκαλύψεις ποιοι έχουν κάνει τι έτσι για να μας κρατάς σε αγωνία και να μας φάει η περιέργεια ... !!

----------


## yorgos

> φυσικά μπράβο και σε όλους μας, που φτιάξαμε τον σύλλογο, που πληρώσαμε την συνδρομή μας και έτσι αγοράστηκε κάποιος σχετικά καλός και ακριβός εξοπλισμός που συλλογικά εξυπηρετεί όλο το δίκτυο.
> 
> μπράβο λοιπόν στις συλλογικές προσπάθειες και μπράβο στον σύλλογο !!


Θα ήθελα να συγκρατήσω για λίγο αυτό, χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω τα παιδιά που εργάστηκαν και δεν ανήκουν στον σύλλογο  ::  

αλλά κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές και -όχι μόνο- φαίνεται πόσο χρήσιμο και αναγκαίο είναι όλοι να να πληρώνουμε τη συνδρομή μας και να συμμετέχουμε στον σύλλογο, άσχετα αν το ποσό είναι λίγο μεγάλο αυτή τη στιγμή, εξάλου αυτό είναι κάτι που κανονίζετε!

Όλοι μας βγαίνουμε κερδισμένοι από τον σύλλογο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Yap... keep that thought.  ::  Υπάρχουν και αλλοι κόμβοι από όσο ξέρω στα σκαριά.  ::

----------


## ysam

Ρε σεις τι μπράβο στον J70.. αυτός ανέβηκε για 5 λεπτά,  ::  κοίτα να δεις τώρα τι σου κάνει μία φωτογραφία.. 

Γιάννη70 για βγάλε τις φώτο στην φόρα σε παρακαλώ.. να δει ο κόσμος.. 

 ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Ρε σεις τι μπράβο στον J70.. αυτός ανέβηκε για 5 λεπτά,  κοίτα να δεις τώρα τι σου κάνει μία φωτογραφία.. 
> 
> Γιάννη70 για βγάλε τις φώτο στην φόρα σε παρακαλώ.. να δει ο κόσμος..


Εγώ απλά μια βόλτα πέρασα , μια και δεν είχαν φωτογράφο !  ::   ::   :: 

Μπράβο στον Θανάση και τον Παναγιώτη που πραγματικά έλιωσαν εκει πάνω και είχαν απο κάτω εμάς τις κοπριές να βολτάρουμε ασύστολα ![attachment=0:15xlp59k]koproskyla.JPG[/attachment:15xlp59k]

----------


## spirosco

Αρχισε ο πολεμος των ΜΜΕ τωρα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε μην το χαλάτε... αφήστε να δούμε πόσους χαβάδες πάλι και από πόσες...  ::

----------


## ysam

Αμ πως..  :: 

[attachment=3:3lstmx60]DSC_0541.jpg[/attachment:3lstmx60]
[attachment=2:3lstmx60]DSC_0543.jpg[/attachment:3lstmx60]
[attachment=1:3lstmx60]DSC_0545.jpg[/attachment:3lstmx60]
[attachment=0:3lstmx60]DSC_0548.jpg[/attachment:3lstmx60]

----------


## ysam

Φοβερό αποτυχημένο inline.. Βαριέμαι όμως.. Enjoy.. και original size (not quality) για να γουστάρετε..

----------


## john70

> Αμ πως.. 
> 
> [attachment=3:1h09hpzu]DSC_0541.jpg[/attachment:1h09hpzu]
> [attachment=2:1h09hpzu]DSC_0543.jpg[/attachment:1h09hpzu]
> [attachment=1:1h09hpzu]DSC_0545.jpg[/attachment:1h09hpzu]
> [attachment=0:1h09hpzu]DSC_0548.jpg[/attachment:1h09hpzu]


Καλό σε βλέπω  ::  Αλλά λίγο ... δεν απαθανάτισες τα "μετέωρα 4 βήματα προς την κορυφή,σε ρυθμους αιωνιώτητας"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιάννη από την πρώτη φοτο συμπέρανα ότι.... Θες ένα σφράγισμα  ::

----------


## ysam

Βασικά το μαβλάκισα.. Άφησα την κάμερα για να πάω να φτιάξω κάποια καλώδια και μετά βαρέθηκα.. Για κάποιο λόγο νόμιζα ότι αφού ήρθε ο φωτογράφος δεν χρειαζόταν να ασχοληθώ και εγώ.. 

Επίσης είχαμε και camera man οπότε μάλλον κομπλέ ήμασταν..  ::

----------


## john70

> Επίσης είχαμε και camera man οπότε μάλλον κομπλέ ήμασταν..



Ελπίζω η παραγωγή του video , να μήν μας πάρει όσο "η αιωνιώτητα και μία μέρα" φήμες θέλουν ότι κάλεσαν ειδικό στα special effect απο το Hollywood για να παρουσιάσει τον Ιωσήφ πάνω στον πυλώνα !!!!

----------


## acoul

> Αμ πως.. 
> 
> [attachment=3:2mss75s5]DSC_0541.jpg[/attachment:2mss75s5]
> [attachment=2:2mss75s5]DSC_0543.jpg[/attachment:2mss75s5]
> [attachment=1:2mss75s5]DSC_0545.jpg[/attachment:2mss75s5]
> [attachment=0:2mss75s5]DSC_0548.jpg[/attachment:2mss75s5]


αυτοί είναι οι "εναερίτες" ??

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Αμ πως.. 
> 
> [attachment=4:2iorvk6a]DSC_0541.jpg[/attachment:2iorvk6a]
> [attachment=3:2iorvk6a]DSC_0543.jpg[/attachment:2iorvk6a]
> [attachment=2:2iorvk6a]DSC_0545.jpg[/attachment:2iorvk6a]
> [attachment=1:2iorvk6a]DSC_0548.jpg[/attachment:2iorvk6a]
> 
> ...


Όχι , αυτοί γυρνάνε τα σουβλάκια στην σκάρα για να μήν αρπάξουνε ...  ::   ::   :: [attachment=0:2iorvk6a].svg.png[/attachment:2iorvk6a]

----------


## ysam

Χωρίς άδεια δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες ξέρεις.. Το ίδιο και ο Γιάννης70 όπως κατάλαβες.. Εχμμμ μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες για να ρωτάς.. Για σένα όλα είναι Open στον κόσμο γιαυτό..

----------


## NetTraptor

Σήμερα έγιναν αλλαγές feeder στον Nettraptor #3341

----------


## dmam

Τι feeder ?? Έχουμε μια εκκρεμότητα εδω πάνω....  ::

----------


## john70

> Τι feeder ?? Έχουμε μια εκκρεμότητα εδω πάνω....


Εδω κάτω να δείς , την έχει εκθέσει την κοπέλα και για γάμο τιποτα !

----------


## acoul

άρπαξε φωτιά το θρεντ ...

----------


## john70

> άρπαξε φωτιά το θρεντ ...


.....[attachment=0:2dyjmcst]OpenpSolaris_CDimageR.JPG[/attachment:2dyjmcst]

----------


## NetTraptor

> άρπαξε φωτιά το θρεντ ...


Να φωνάξουμε κανέναν εναερίτη να το γυρίσει...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τι feeder ?? Έχουμε μια εκκρεμότητα εδω πάνω....


Άμα εχεις φτιάξει καλώδια, Pigs κτλ... Σου έρχομαι

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> άρπαξε φωτιά το θρεντ ...
> 
> 
> .....[attachment=0:2pdetsa5]OpenpSolaris_CDimageR.JPG[/attachment:2pdetsa5]


εσένα το μυαλό σου όλο εκεί ...

----------


## nikpanGR

εναεριτες δεν βλεπω..μονο πουρειντζερ.....χαχαχαχα

----------


## senius

> *εναεριτες* δεν βλεπω..μονο πουρειντζερ.....χαχαχαχα


nikpanGR ++++++++

Για χαλαρώστε.
Ελάτε να γεμίσουμε πιάτα, το κουκλί των *40 μέτρων*, στο βουνό και αφήστε τις κόντρες.

Μετά θα λέτε ότι είμαστε μοναχοφαγάδες.
 ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

Πρέπει να πάρουμε άδεια από τη σημαία??  ::

----------


## racer

> Αμ πως.. 
> 
> [attachment=3:2zccj3xc]DSC_0541.jpg[/attachment:2zccj3xc]
> [attachment=2:2zccj3xc]DSC_0543.jpg[/attachment:2zccj3xc]
> [attachment=1:2zccj3xc]DSC_0545.jpg[/attachment:2zccj3xc]
> [attachment=0:2zccj3xc]DSC_0548.jpg[/attachment:2zccj3xc]



Ανέβηκες εκει πανω για να πάρεις φωτός με zoom in?  ::

----------


## senius

Α ξέχασα......, στο θέμα μας, για νέες διαδρομές κλειδί :
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39116&start=39
 ::

----------


## acoul

σήμερα είχε 6 ώρες ταρατσάδα κάτω από τον καυτό ήλιο. ο ήλιος έκαιγε σε τέτοιο βαθμό που αγγίζοντας τον ιστό στήριξης της κεραίας μπορούσες να πάθεις ελαφρό έγκαυμα !! ο ιδρώτας έτρεχε σαν μια μικρή βρύση ... παρόλα αυτά, ο Αύγουστος είναι η αγαπημένη μου εποχή για ταρατσάδες, όχι ότι οι άλλοι μήνες με χαλάνε δηλαδή ...

έγινε με επιτυχία συντήρηση και αναβάθμιση του εξοπλισμού.


```
 1. rt220a.ozonet.awmn                0.0%     5    0.2   0.3   0.2   0.4   0.1
 2. 10.2.19.118                       0.0%     4    1.2   1.3   1.2   1.5   0.2
 3. 10.80.219.254                     0.0%     4    2.2   2.5   2.2   3.2   0.5
 4. gw-virtual.soleo.awmn             0.0%     4    3.3   3.6   3.3   4.4   0.5
 5. askey.makofo.awmn                 0.0%     4    4.8   4.4   4.1   4.8   0.3
```

η συγκεκριμένη ταρατσάδα αφιερωμένη σε τράπτορ και ysam --> καλύτερο είναι αυτό που αντέχει στον χρόνο  ::

----------


## ysam

Σήμερα που λέτε παιδάκια μετά από 2 μέρες off στην Λευκάδα είπα να φτιάξω ένα vpn και έτσι μπήκα και εγώ για να κάνω λίγο χάζι. 

Ρε Acoul δεν βοηθάς τα παιδιά να φτιάξουν κανένα dns γιατί είναι ολίγον ξεφτίλα να μας πετάς trace με μισό από ολίγον dns resolve.

Πάντως δεν άλλαξε τίποτα....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ρε Acoul δεν βοηθάς τα παιδιά να φτιάξουν κανένα dns γιατί είναι ολίγον ξεφτίλα να μας πετάς trace με μισό από ολίγον dns resolve.


υπάρχουν αυτοί που προσφέρουν και αυτοί που ζητούν ...  :: 

άντε σύντομα και ... εναερίτης --> πάντως έχει και άλλες ταρατσάδες το πρόγραμμα !! <-- stay tuned

----------


## ysam

Τώρα συγνώμη αλλά η ο ιστός είναι στραβός η στραβά αρμενίζουμε.. Διαλιέχτε..

Βρε μπας και πήρες κιλά από την πολύ μάσα και μάσησε και ο ιστός??? Να το κοιτάξεις αυτό.. είναι σοβαρό..  ::

----------


## senius

> υπάρχουν αυτοί που προσφέρουν και αυτοί που ζητούν ...


@acoul ++++++++

Τελικά κάποια πράγματα δεν κρύβονται, *φαίνονται άλλωστε*, είτε αυτό λέγετε νέα διαδρομή, είτε νέα ιδέα, είτε νέος κόμβος, είτε υπηρεσία, είτε αρκετός κόσμος που μπαίνει στην *μπρίζα* και πραγματικά το γουστάρει.  ::  

Μιά χαρά....., σας αφήνουμε να λέτε, ίσως να έχετε δίκιο .. κι εμείς τελικά σαν λάθος μας, να βλέπουμε τις πραγματικότητες με παρωπίδες.

Μέσα είμαστε ... και μάλιστα περιμένουμε τις συμβουλές σας σε κόσμιο και φιλικό περιβάλλον, αν έχουμε κάνει λάθη μέχρι τώρα.
 :: 

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων ... και συνεχίζουμε έργα.

Η Ομάδα.
 ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Μπαρδόν?

 ::

----------


## senius

> Μπαρδόν?


*Ελα ντέ?*
Σε περιμένουμε αύριο Τετάρτη, στον κόμβο parnis, στο σκοπευτήριο Πάρνηθας στις 19.00, να μας δώσεις νέες ιδέες.




> Μπαρδόν?


Το γούσταρα, μας άρεσε..., άλλωστε τα λόγια είναι περιττά...

----------


## ysam

me <- Λευκάδα αντιλαβού? no?

----------


## 7bpm

Μα… από Λευκάδα να σου ‘ρθει Πάρνηθα…  ::  

Αύριο μάλιστα…  ::

----------


## senius

> me <- Λευκάδα αντιλαβού? no?


Κι εγώ από κάτω σου είμαι... me <- Ζακυνθος, Αλυκές αντιλαβού ?.... αλλά η ομάδα συνεχίζει, δουλεύει, *δεν μιλάει αρλούμπες*, ζητάς πονηρά κάτι χωρίς να έχεις προσφέρει, ....
Σε περιμένουμε αύριο Τετάρτη, στον κόμβο parnis, στο σκοπευτήριο Πάρνηθας στις 19.00, να μας δώσεις νέες ιδέες, χωρίς να είμαι εγώ, έχουν δοθεί ήδη.
 :: 
αντιλαβού μαστόρι?

ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ....
 ::   :: 

Α ξέχασα ... 
Εκ της Ομάδας.
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> me <- Λευκάδα αντιλαβού? no?
> 
> 
> Κι εγώ από κάτω σου είμαι... me <- Ζακυνθος, Αλυκές αντιλαβού ?.... αλλά η ομάδα συνεχίζει, δουλεύει, *δεν μιλάει αρλούμπες*, ζητάς πονηρά κάτι χωρίς να έχεις προσφέρει, ....
> 
> 
> αντιλαβού μαστόρι?
> ...


Πάντως εσύ έχεις σταματήσει να έχεις πλάκα εδώ και πολυυυυυυυυ καιρό....

Ξέρεις, στα @@ μας αν εσύ θες να ασχολείσαι διαρκώς με το awmn, εδώ ο καθένας ασχολείται όσο μπορεί, όταν μπορεί και άμα θέλει, και δεν θα τον κατακρίνει κανένας για να το ασχολείται όσο θέλει.

Γράφεις τις ίδιες και τις ίδιες μ@λ@κίες για την ομάδα, μόνο που αυτή δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, μόνο εσύ εμφανίζεσαι και κάνεις τον νταβατζή σε ξένους κόμβους (που δεν σε έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι να σου κόψουν το access όπως παλαιότερα).

Πιστεύεις εδώ και πολύ καιρό ότι είσαι ο Σωτήρας του awmn, και δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι γεμίζεις το δίκτυο με σαβούρα όπως και ο acoul. Γιατί κόμβοι που δεν έχουν πραγματικό κομβούχο από κάτω να ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά, δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα στο δίκτυο...

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με τις έξυπνες διαδρομές, και δεν ξέρεις ούτε καν πως δουλεύει το πρωτόκολλο. 

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με τους ιστούς, και δεν έχεις ιδέα από μηχανική και υλικά, κάθε φορά που βλέπω 5αρι συρματόσχοινο χωρίς ροδάντζα, απλά βάζω τα γέλια με τον βλάκα που το πλήρωσε για να παίζει ως 3αρι.

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με το "εμείς" και "εσείς", γιατί προφανώς έχεις διαχωρίσει το δίκτυο σε δικά σου και δικά μας.

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με τα αλληλογλυψίματα και τα αλληλοσυχαρίκια κάθε φορά που κάνετε κάτι

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με τα έργα σου, που συγκρινόμενους με άλλους, είναι πολύ μικρότερα, παρότι οι άλλοι δεν μιλάνε

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με την κριτική σου με κόσμο που έχει προσφέρει πολλά σε σύγκριση με εσένα

Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ γενικότερα με τις ακατάσχετες βλακείες που γράφεις, με τις διαρκείς μπηχτές και τις κόντρες.



Πότε θα καταλάβεις ότι εδώ δεν είμαστε ραδιοερασιτέχνες να μετράμε ούτε ποιος βγαίνει ποιο μακριά, ούτε ποιος την έχει ποιο μεγάλη, αλλά είμαστε όλοι μέρος ενός συνόλου και πρέπει να κρατάμε το σύνολο σε αρμονία.

Τον ysam δεν τον πολυγουστάρω, έχω κοντραριστεί στο παρελθόν αρκετές φορές μαζί του, αλλά να δεν βγαίνω να του την πω σε άσχετα πράγματα μόνο και μόνο για να σπάσω τα @@ τα δικά του και όσων ακόμα διαβάζουν το φόρουμ.... Και έχεις όχι το θράσος, αλλά την ηλιθιότητα να του πεις ότι δεν έχει προσφέρει κιόλας ? Πόσο γκεγκε πρέπει να είσαι ?

Δεν έχεις πλάκα πλέον senius, τα @@ μας ζαλίζεις απλά....

(ελάτε τώρα acoul & nickpan να μου την πείτε για να υπερασπισθείτε τον φιλαράκι σας, μόνο σας παρακαλώ, όχι σαν 8χρονα που κάνετε συνήθως, να έχει λίγο ενδιαφέρον....)

----------


## ysam

Ρε σεις τι πίνετε πάλι ? Φέρτε και από εδώ.. 




> ζητάς πονηρά κάτι χωρίς να έχεις προσφέρει, .


Ναι σωστά έχεις δίκιο.. Τώρα μπήκα που να προλάβω άλλωστε..  ::

----------


## ysam

LOL ο papashark έχει πυρετό δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.. @σινιουθ -> Η μήπως πέταξες τελικά μεγάλη κοτσάνα για σκέψου λίγο..

----------


## senius

> Πάντως εσύ έχεις σταματήσει να έχεις πλάκα εδώ και πολυυυυυυυυ καιρό....
> 
> Ξέρεις, στα @@ μας αν εσύ θες να ασχολείσαι διαρκώς με το awmn, εδώ ο καθένας ασχολείται όσο μπορεί, όταν μπορεί και άμα θέλει, και δεν θα τον κατακρίνει κανένας για να το ασχολείται όσο θέλει.
> 
> Γράφεις τις ίδιες και τις ίδιες μ@λ@κίες για την ομάδα, μόνο που αυτή δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, μόνο εσύ εμφανίζεσαι και κάνεις τον νταβατζή σε ξένους κόμβους (που δεν σε έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι να σου κόψουν το access όπως παλαιότερα).
> 
> Πιστεύεις εδώ και πολύ καιρό ότι είσαι ο Σωτήρας του awmn, και δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι γεμίζεις το δίκτυο με σαβούρα όπως και ο acoul. Γιατί κόμβοι που δεν έχουν πραγματικό κομβούχο από κάτω να ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά, δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα στο δίκτυο...
> 
> Μας έχεις ζαλίσει τα @@ με τις έξυπνες διαδρομές, και δεν ξέρεις ούτε καν πως δουλεύει το πρωτόκολλο. 
> ...


Σε γουστάρω μαστόρι,

----------


## john70

Ρε χαλαρώστέ !

----------


## acoul

papashark, χρειάζεσαι κάτι επειγόντως !!! ένα ποδήλατο, αλεξίπτωτο, σκι με μπόλικο ξε κάτι πάντως και άμεσα !!!! πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ??

@ysam: κλικ κλικ & πλιτς πλιτς  ::

----------


## john70

> papashark, χρειάζεσαι κάτι επειγόντως !!! ένα ποδήλατο, αλεξίπτωτο, σκι με μπόλικο ξε κάτι πάντως και άμεσα !!!! πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ??
> 
> @ysam: κλικ κλικ


Μάλλον θέλει την ηρεμία του , καλοκαίρι είναι πάρτε τις παραλίες και αφήστε την μιζέρια !

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> papashark, χρειάζεσαι κάτι επειγόντως !!! ένα ποδήλατο, αλεξίπτωτο, σκι με μπόλικο ξε κάτι πάντως και άμεσα !!!! πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ??
> 
> @ysam: κλικ κλικ 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον θέλει την ηρεμία του , καλοκαίρι είναι πάρτε τις παραλίες και αφήστε την μιζέρια !


δώσε φιλάκι στον spiroscus <-- ξέρεις ... γαλλικό !!

----------


## racer

@senius:
Το είδα το report σου και το αγνοώ. Η μάλλον καλύτερα, στο επιστρέφω κρίμα κύριε, κρίμα. Οι mods πλέον δεν κάνουνε τον διαιτητή. Την εποχή που γινότανε αυτό δεν ήσουνα καν στο δίκτυο.


@acoul:
Ελπίζω να έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι αυτό το thread δεν θα το γλυτώσει το κλείδωμα στο τέλος.



Φιλάκια

----------


## gRooV

papashark +++

----------


## NetTraptor

> @ysam: κλικ κλικ & πλιτς πλιτς


@acoul κλακ κλακ & πριτς πριτς

@ysam την πάτησες είμαι Λευκάδα και εγώ ... μουχαχαχα  ::  

+++dti

----------


## senius

Ας ξαναζωντανέψουμε αυτό το νήμα,
Αύριο Κυριακή πρωί 16-3-14, έχει ταρατσάδα/service και καφέ στον Μάκη neuron (#11607).

----------


## senius

..

----------


## ydin

Μιλάς για reset και ξεθάβεις θέματα κ κοντρες 5ετιας...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## john70

Έλα ντε...... Cheers

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MAuVE

Στάλθηκε από τον ZX81 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Patatatalk

----------


## senius

Έχουμε χάσει τον δημιουργό του νήματος...


 ::

----------


## senius

up..

----------

